# The Daily Show with Trevor Noah (possible spoilers)



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anyone see the first show? Same format as with JS including theme song. I thought Noah looked VERY stiff and sounded like he was reading from queue cards. Hopefully he'll start to feel more comfortable.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I didn't care for his delivery at all. It just seemed so soft and low-key compared to Jon's delivery (or John Oliver, for that matter). It just seemed so *blah* compared to either Jon or John.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I thought it was ok. Style was the same. If the jokes are good, it will still be good. The area where he may suffer more is the interview.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

hefe said:


> I thought it was ok. Style was the same. If the jokes are good, it will still be good. The area where he may suffer more is the interview.


If you remember Jon Stewart was terrible at interviews in the beginning. I thought Noah did a good job considering it was the first show. I think wants he finds his rhythm he'll do just fine.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Indeed. He does need some time to settle in.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

For the first show I thought it was fine. The overall style of the show seems to be intact, so I'll give him some time to get settled.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought it was pretty good for a first show. Larry Wilmore was pretty stiff for the first few weeks of TNS but he's settled in pretty well. I assume Trevor will too. Although his accent was a bit hard to understand in a few places. Hopefully he works on his enunciation a bit.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Biggest change is that the Comedy Central standards-and-practices department is leaving the "S" word unbleeped -- which is now consistent with other things airing on Comedy Central (even in the 10:00 hour) and on other cable networks. It was always bleeped in the Jon Stewart era, except for one show that I recall, when he interviewed the author of a book that had it in the title.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

The audience was throwing me off. So many loud laughs and cheers...were they chanting his name at one point? I almost think that was strictly staff in the crowd, seemed too talk soupy.

I do like that they didn't change the format


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought he did quite well. He was humble and as he settles in he will do great. I made a meme of my favorite quote:










Dreams do come true! 

The bit about whoever replaces John (Boehner) having big shoes to fill was clever...nice tribute to Jon Stewart 

Looking forward to the new era!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regina said:


> The bit about whoever replaces John (Boehner) having big shoes to fill was clever...nice tribute to Jon Stewart


"Oh great, he's a f***ing idiot. Honey, we gotta sell the condo."


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Trevor was pretty good. Give him and the people behind the scenes a month to settle in and figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I saw some headlines that were really negative so I was expecting the worst. I thought it was not that bad at all. Some things were clearly overworked (they've been working on this episode for along time now!) but there were still some good bits. The interview with Kevin Hart (who I think is hilarious) was mediocre but that's something that takes a lot of practice I think.

I'm still bummed about losing JS but I'll keep watching Trevor to see how he does.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Kevin Hart was a great first interview choice since Trevor didn't actually have to interview him. Just wind Kevin up and let him go.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I gotta agree with most here. A little rough around the edges, but pretty good for a first show. He's still in the settling in stage.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> Biggest change is that the Comedy Central standards-and-practices department is leaving the "S" word unbleeped -- which is now consistent with other things airing on Comedy Central (even in the 10:00 hour) and on other cable networks. It was always bleeped in the Jon Stewart era, except for one show that I recall, when he interviewed the author of a book that had it in the title.


Last night, they went back to bleeping the word. They've always been inconsistent with this, not only TDS but on South Park as well. If you remember JS last episode it was completely unbleeped, other times it's bleeped. I do get that perhaps the afternoon showing they might bleep it but at night, it might not be, but I always watch or record the 11PM airing, and I noticed the inconsistency.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

One thing I'm having trouble with (and granted it's only 2 shows), is Trevor talking about US Politics as if he's a native. John Oliver does the same thing, but here's the difference. Oliver was a correspondent for many years on TDS before he got his gig subbing for JS and eventually getting his own gig. TN, has almost no history on TDS (yeah, he was on a couple of episodes) so it just doesn't seem natural coming from him. I also think we accept a Brit commenting on US politics much more than someone from RSA. 

I'm hopeful after awhile and perhaps as we get through the election cycle I'll feel more comfortable with him. Perhaps it would have been better to change the format up a bit instead of him essentially "being" JS.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> "Oh great, he's a f***ing idiot. Honey, we gotta sell the condo."


:up::up:

I also loved when Trevor said, "Awww...why is he (Boehner) leaving now? I just got here!" BLA HA HA!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

At least Neil Degrasse Tyson will be happy that they finally have the globe spinning in the correct direction in the introduction sequence.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think he's doing a pretty good job and will settle in. He seems to be talented and charismatic. That's half the battle. But I would imagine that it takes a little bit of time to settle into a spot that was populated by the likes of JS for so many years. 

I like him. Also loved the line about Boehner leaving. Don't worry, Trevor. There's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkster said:


> I think he's doing a pretty good job and will settle in. He seems to be talented and charismatic. That's half the battle. But I would imagine that it takes a little bit of time to settle into a spot that was populated by the likes of JS for so many years.


trevor is ok, but the show is now only a glimmer of what it used to be. he's attempting to copy jon's style rather than owning the show as it's new host.

i'm out until things "settle in", it's almost painful to watch at times...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> trevor is ok, but the show is now only a glimmer of what it used to be. he's attempting to copy jon's style rather than owning the show as it's new host.


How long did it take Jon to find his own voice, and how much of that time was spent resembling Kilborn?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

busyba said:


> How long did it take Jon to find his own voice, and how much of that time was spent resembling Kilborn?


i understand, i'm not writing trevor off, and the new segment supporting cast looks promising. that doesn't mean i can continue to watch the show comfortably as it is now, last night was awful and i deleted the 1p.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I noticed Al Madrigal is back as a correspondent. I always liked the guy. 

But I do kind of agree he's trying to be Jon Stewart lite. One of the things I've noticed is that JS was always very animated in whatever he did, but TN is very subdued. It's a different style and perhaps that's why he might need to grow into the show. Any word on ratings yet?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

We have to remember that the writers of the show are still largely the same. They're writing the show they know how to write. So of course they'll be used to writing for Stewart's style. Until they learn Noah's style, and potentially bring in some fresh talent to change things up a bit, then we'll keep getting the show written as it would have been written for Stewart, and thus making Noah look like he's just doing a poor Stewart impression.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I wonder if, maybe, they are hesitant to change EVERYTHING all at once. Maybe they feel like a lot of viewers would be freaked out if they tuned in and every single thing was different. So, they might feel like 'their show' abandoned them. 

It would, then, make sense to just slowly change more and more things as they get a feel for how the new incarnation is going, or should be going.

I don't know - it's a theory.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

It's been a bit uneven but the Trump bit comparing him to African dictators was pretty good. Something that I think works even better with Noah.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

logic88 said:


> It's been a bit uneven but the Trump bit comparing him to African dictators was pretty good. Something that I think works even better with Noah.


OMG! YES!

(takes bite of banana) - "Can't be too careful.." LOLOL


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

logic88 said:


> It's been a bit uneven but the Trump bit comparing him to African dictators was pretty good. Something that I think works even better with Noah.


Even the Trump camp had to think that bit was funny and spot on.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> At least Neil Degrasse Tyson will be happy that they finally have the globe spinning in the correct direction in the introduction sequence.


Please it was already correct. Neil Degrasse Tyson just failed to consider that the camera PoV is from a low earth orbit; how else would we see it spinning that quickly -- orbital speed trumps Earth's rotational speed


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

So we're about 2 months in, what do you all think? For me, if they are doing to do the show the same as if JS was doing it, they could have hired anyone to do it. I still watch because the writing is still funny, but I don't think Noah adds anything at all to the show. In fact, to me, a lot of the discussion being very US political, having a South African with little experience reporting US politics from an American point of view, seems very odd to me. Contrast that to how John Oliver does his show where he brings in a LOT of world politics, with stories about the UK and other European governments along with US politics and other topics. Add that to us already used to JO "reporting" on US politics for about 5 years or more before he got his show, while Noah is a relative unknown until he got this job. It's just really weird.

I don't know how it will be a year from now, but right now, the show just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

That's exactly how I feel. I turned off my WL.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still watch, but don't enjoy it as much as I use to. Noah just doesn't have the same voice as Stewart did. It often feels like his "politics" are just something he's reading from a cue card rather then something he genuinely agrees with. He feels more like a figurehead for the show then a contributor to it's content. I wish they could have gotten someone more passionate about politics, like Jon was, but maybe this was the best they could do.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I still watch, but don't enjoy it as much as I use to. Noah just doesn't have the same voice as Stewart did. It often feels like his "politics" are just something he's reading from a cue card rather then something he genuinely agrees with. He feels more like a figurehead for the show then a contributor to it's content. I wish they could have gotten someone more passionate about politics, like Jon was, but maybe this was the best they could do.


Exactly. He has no passion. JS would go on rants because he felt passionate about this or that topic. He's do some of the bits himself, he's spar with O'Reilly or Cramer or other politicians. Noah just reads what's on the card. I just don't think he fits doing a show about US politics.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I killed my SP after JS left and I figured I would let you guys give an indication if I should turn it back on. Give Maher, Oliver, and Colbert and all my other binge shows, I dont see a reason to go back.

I am curious to see how JS stuff on HBO plays out though!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> So we're about 2 months in, what do you all think?...I don't know how it will be a year from now, but right now, the show just doesn't feel right to me.


i had planned to give trevor a month and didn't make it a week. i'm not giving up completely, there's so much content i enjoy more i'm taking a hiatus and giving the show time to settle.



Dan203 said:


> ...It often feels like his "politics" are just something he's reading from a cue card rather then something he genuinely agrees with. He feels more like a figurehead for the show then a contributor to it's content.


this. it's not that trevor is doing badly or anything wrong, the show is still missing jon's genuine passion, that's what hasn't been replaced.

*eta*: or, what steveknj said: 



Steveknj said:


> Exactly. He has no passion. JS would go on rants because he felt passionate about this or that topic. He's do some of the bits himself, he's spar with O'Reilly or Cramer or other politicians. Noah just reads what's on the card. I just don't think he fits doing a show about US politics.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> this. it's not that trevor is doing badly or anything wrong, the show is still missing jon's genuine passion, that's what hasn't been replaced.


I agree. The content is fine, but there is something missing. It just doesn't grab me the way Stewart did. I like Trevor just fine, but it's not can't-miss like it used to be.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't have a problem with Noah. I watch a reply of the show every day. The big difference is that it's not The Daily Go After The Fox News and Fellow Right Wing Knuckleheads Show any more.

I don't think it's fair to compare TDS (with Stewart or Noah) with John Oliver's show. Oliver has a whole week to devote to one or two topics.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It's OK, but I agree that he doesn't seem to gel with the lines being written for him. In his interviews, he doesnt strike me as an inherently funny person, either. I am watching, but I find myself skipping a lot more than I did under Jon's tenure. 

If they replaced him tomorrow, I would not miss him...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I too haven't taken to him at all. He just seems too reserved and too detached from the material. And yeah, I don't think he's all that funny, He's trying, but I think he's just not a good fit at all for the show.

I still think the best fit would have been someone *like* Chris Hardwick. It didn't need to be him, but someone with that type of personality.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I too haven't taken to him at all. He just seems too reserved and too detached from the material. And yeah, I don't think he's all that funny, He's trying, but I think he's just not a good fit at all for the show.
> 
> I still think the best fit would have been someone *like* Chris Hardwick. It didn't need to be him, but someone with that type of personality.


Except that Chris Hardwick has (at least to my knowledge) no interest or passion for politics.*

*If you're just using him as an example of someone who seems personable and likable and connects well with the audience, and not as someone specifically who would be well suited for The Daily Show, then I guess I see your point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe Jon will have a change of heart like Leno and end up coming back for a few more seasons.  

I really can't think of anyone other then maybe Oliver or Colbert who could do the show as well as Jon did. Those types of people are few and far between and it seems that most of the good ones get snapped up or move on to lucrative movie careers.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Except that Chris Hardwick has (at least to my knowledge) no interest or passion for politics.*
> 
> *If you're just using him as an example of someone who seems personable and likable and connects well with the audience, and not as someone specifically who would be well suited for The Daily Show, then I guess I see your point.


That's exactly my point. I think Chris could do it (if he weren't busy doing half a million other things) but you're right, I don't think politics is necessarily his thing.... but someone with his style and personality would be outstanding.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm still watching most episodes. I hesitate to want to continue to compare him to JS because it doesn't seem fair but, OTOH, I can understand why it is an automatic inclination.

I agree about the 'passion' aspect. Maybe as he goes on and is comfortable, and more ingrained in living in this country he will build on that.

BTW, I see that Trevor has a stand up special coming up on CC. I've never seen him do stand up so I look forward to seeing that.

I also watch John Oliver and enjoy his show. I love the freedom of being on HBO. I understand the need (I guess) for censorship on regular and regular cable channels, but I will always go for something on Premium Cable because I know it can be more open and honest. Plus, nothing wrong with nudity and 'bad' words don't bother me.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

It is like this for me:

John Oliver' show >the nightly show>the daily show.

And the nightly show has gotten a lot better since it started. Maybe Trevor will get his groove. I do like a lot of the new correspondences they hired.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Huh. I must be the only fan of the show here.

There are some awkward transitions for bits but for the most part, I think Noah's been fine so far.

Maybe this is because while I like John Oliver's show, it's not that much better than TDS, IMO. I think Oliver relies on certain mannerism too much as a crutch so it gets a bit old after a while.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I like TDSwTN just fine. However I must admit it's not as "must see" as TDSwJS... I miss episodes and don't go back for them which never used to happen. Still, I like it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I watch, but only because it's "ok" and a part of my end of day routine, I don't enjoy it nearly as much as TDSwJS, Jon had me staying through the interviews, I have yet to do that with Trevor.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My opinion is that Larry Wilmore >> John Oliver > Trevor Noah.

Larry Wilmore is just plain funny. John Oliver doesn't trust his humor. He'll say something humorous and then try to explain why it was funny with a side joke like his constant Jane from Accounting who doesn't GAF references. Trevor and his people are still figuring things out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't have a problem with Noah. I watch a reply of the show every day. The big difference is that it's not The Daily Go After The Fox News and Fellow Right Wing Knuckleheads Show any more.
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare TDS (with Stewart or Noah) with John Oliver's show. Oliver has a whole week to devote to one or two topics.


I'm only comparing Noah to Oliver in a sense that Noah is trying to keep it to American politics, which is something he had no passion for, but Oliver has expanded to international stuff and US politics which is more to his background.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe Jon will have a change of heart like Leno and end up coming back for a few more seasons.
> 
> I really can't think of anyone other then maybe Oliver or Colbert who could do the show as well as Jon did. Those types of people are few and far between and it seems that most of the good ones get snapped up or move on to lucrative movie careers.


It's too late, but I always thought Seth Myers would have been good for the show, but obviously, that ship has sailed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Heh, I basically didn't watch it for a while as they all piled up. Then as of last weekend I caught up.

He's not the same, yeah, but I think he's funny. This may sound like a backhanded compliment, but it's better than NOT having a political show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Heh, I basically didn't watch it for a while as they all piled up. Then as of last weekend I caught up.
> 
> He's not the same, yeah, but I think he's funny. This may sound like a backhanded compliment, but it's better than NOT having a political show.


It's kinda how I look at it. The writing being the same helps, so the material is funny. Just not a Noah fan for the reasons I mentioned.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. I'd miss it if it were gone, because I enjoy the show. But they could replace Noah and I probably wouldn't care.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Last night's show on Ted Cruz was a clear example of how Trevor simply is wrong for this show... I thought he was just reading lines written for Jon. I don't know how much longer I am going to hang on.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Last night's show on Ted Cruz was a clear example of how Trevor simply is wrong for this show... I thought he was just reading lines written for Jon. I don't know how much longer I am going to hang on.


Exactly. It's just wrong coming from someone who's not an American. While it's great the writing staff is still there, the delivery mechanism coming from Noah doesn't work.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Exactly. It's just wrong coming from someone who's not an American. While it's great the writing staff is still there, the delivery mechanism coming from Noah doesn't work.


Have you seen his stand up? Same material. Same delivery. Same views. You guys can suppose he is just reciting John Stewart lines or you could actually find out something about Trevor Noah.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you seen his stand up? Same material. Same delivery. Same views. You guys can suppose he is just reciting John Stewart lines or you could actually find out something about Trevor Noah.


I've seen Noah's standup and feel the same.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you seen his stand up? Same material. Same delivery. Same views. You guys can suppose he is just reciting John Stewart lines or you could actually find out something about Trevor Noah.


Or I can cancel my One Pass. I'll stick with Wilmore.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

brianric said:


> Or I can cancel my One Pass. I'll stick with Wilmore.


That is your choice. I prefer Noah. Wilmore bores me.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you seen his stand up? Same material. Same delivery. Same views. You guys can suppose he is just reciting John Stewart lines or you could actually find out something about Trevor Noah.


yet, for some reason enjoying jon's delivery and humor never required studying in advance.

in any case, i guess i picked the wrong night to give trevor noah another shot since cancelling the 1p, i tuned in during the cruz segment and couldn't change the channel quickly enough.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Noah is just OK and the show deserves better than that. At this point, I don't think Noah is going to be any more than he is now. He had really big shoes to fill....and didn't. Maybe he'll end up as the in between guy that frees the next host from having to live up to Jon? I gave him a chance, but I noticed that though not a conscious decision, I watch the show less and less.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> yet, for some reason enjoying jon's delivery and humor never required studying in advance.


That's because people are comparing them. If Noah came first, the comparisons would be the other way around.

I guess I should have let bad assumptions lie. Its not like we are talking about a show that asks people to not make assumptions or anything.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> That's because people are comparing them. If Noah came first, the comparisons would be the other way around.
> 
> I guess I should have let bad assumptions lie. Its not like we are talking about a show that asks people to not make assumptions or anything.


for what it's worth, i did check out one of his online standup routine videos before cancelling the 1p during his first week. i didn't enjoy his standup, either.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> That's because people are comparing them. If Noah came first, the comparisons would be the other way around.


If that were the case, it'd be me saying "Wow, Jon is doing so much better with the same material! It seems so much more natural and funny when Jon is delivering it!" As it is, it's me saying "Wow, Trevor is doing so much worse with the same material! It seems so stilted and not all that funny when Trevor is delivering it!" I'm not sure whether there is a material difference.

And no, I don't think it matters that Trevor may or may not be doing the same content in his stand-up routine. It just means that he's doing material that he's not suited for in both his stand-up and on The Daily Show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> If that were the case, it'd be me saying "Wow, Jon is doing so much better with the same material! It seems so much more natural and funny when Jon is delivering it!" As it is, it's me saying "Wow, Trevor is doing so much worse with the same material! It seems so stilted and not all that funny when Trevor is delivering it!" I'm not sure whether there is a material difference. And no, I don't think it matters that Trevor may or may not be doing the same content in his stand-up routine. It just means that he's doing material that he's not suited for in both his stand-up and on The Daily Show.


Maybe. Maybe not.

I was not commenting on if he was better or good. Just that a bad assumption is not a good reason to dislike something. Or like it.

Jesus. You'd think I blasphemed John Stewart or something. I only pointed out the flaw in saying he was just reading Stewart's material.

Sheesh.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've warmed up to Trevor. TDS is no longer something I make time for 4x a week like I did with Stewart though.

I really like Desi Lydic. She reminds me a lot of Samantha Bee.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

lately, he seems a little tight, like there's some back-stage pressure going on. Stewart was the loosest guy on tv the last 10 years, 'cause he had built up the cred and didn't have to look in the rear view mirror. And, as proven when he dissected CNN live on air, he could ad-lib better than anyone at the time.
Noah has done some brilliant bits (appendix stuff was great), but he still feels like an outsider fighting to find a groove, and his TelePrompTer skills need work.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

What I don't care for, and I don't think anyone has mentioned this, is that Trevor Noah seems to crack himself up all the time-he giggles and laughs and it bothers me...
Anyone else?


----------



## capriz (Aug 4, 2003)

You're right - he does laugh at his own jokes a bit much. For what its worth I no longer watch Late Night w/Colbert -but I still watch TDS - I think Trevor is doing fine


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I think Trevor laughing at his lines are a newbie nervous thing. He'll settle into his own voice with time. Seth Myers has improved a LOT since starting his show. Same with Conan. They were clearly uncomfortable during their first months of shows.

One thing I wonder about is whether a mostly white male writing staff can write for a South African host and not have something lost in the translation. Back in the day when I was getting my Psyc degree, we learned that "IQ tests" that were designed by one race & gender indicated that similar test takers earned better scores than other race/gender combinations (i.e., a bias was shown to exist in psychological assessments).


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

tvmaster2 said:


> lately, he seems a little tight, like there's some back-stage pressure going on.


There was some disagreement between Noah and his staff recently regarding the booking of Chris Brown.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-brown-abruptly-removed-as-daily-show-guest/

I feel like many of the lesser-known, interesting guests are now ending up in the second half of Colbert's show instead of appearing on The Daily Show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tvmaster2 said:


> his TelePrompTer skills need work.


This is something that bothers me. He f*cks up his lines a lot. Sometimes he stammers and sometimes he just says a word completely wrong and continues on like nothing happened. When Jon screwed up like that he would laugh at himself and draw attention to it. With Tervor it just feels like a sloppy mistake. Plus Treavor does it way more often.

I don't know, I waning. I still really like the content of the show, I just don't really like Trevor. I'm hanging in there, but just barely.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you seen his stand up? Same material. Same delivery. Same views. You guys can suppose he is just reciting John Stewart lines or you could actually find out something about Trevor Noah.


Could he be using the same writing staff to write his standup routine? I haven't seen it, but that doesn't matter to my opinion.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> That's because people are comparing them. If Noah came first, the comparisons would be the other way around.
> 
> I guess I should have let bad assumptions lie. Its not like we are talking about a show that asks people to not make assumptions or anything.


No assumptions here, I have given him a few months already. The thing is, anyone could read that material, but it's what you ADD to that material that makes you, he's added nothing. He looks like he's reading it, and he looks uncomfortable doing so. Wooden, stiff, and while maybe he knows something about American politics which is the base of the show, it seems weird coming from a South African who's admitted to not being in the country very long.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> I've warmed up to Trevor. TDS is no longer something I make time for 4x a week like I did with Stewart though.
> 
> I really like Desi Lydic. She reminds me a lot of Samantha Bee.


Me too, I like Jessica Williams a lot as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> This is something that bothers me. He f*cks up his lines a lot. Sometimes he stammers and sometimes he just says a word completely wrong and continues on like nothing happened. When Jon screwed up like that he would laugh at himself and draw attention to it. With Tervor it just feels like a sloppy mistake. Plus Treavor does it way more often.
> 
> I don't know, I waning. I still really like the content of the show, I just don't really like Trevor. I'm hanging in there, but just barely.


That's kind of where I am. I like the material, but maybe they need to write more for Trevor instead of assuming the same material that fit JS fits Trevor. I wonder if that's the mistake? Then again, blowing up the whole show when JS left might have been a worse mistake. Might be time to start bringing in some Trevor specific stuff.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't like the show as much as with Jon
I've been okay with Trevor's "news" delivery. I don't feel like there are any breakthrough remotely filmed correspondent pieces yet. And the ending interview generally doesn't feel as engaging.
So far, I've been pretty neutral on the show with Trevor - no strong like or dislike for the show on its own. Still watching regularly and hoping they find a groove. (But I don't think they've found it yet)
I saw his standup special and was a little disappointed. I'm not sure what it was, but it felt like someone just kind of going through the generic motions, and I didn't feel like there was a distinct/personal voice.

I liked Jon Stewart a lot from the start, even back to these 5 minute bits on the KROQ annual Holiday cassettes(it was a SoCal thing) - his bits were always the highlight.

(tangent, but i saw others bring up Wilmore)
It took me a little while to warm up to Larry Wilmore, but I like him now.
Initially, the panel format was too crowded, but now, just having one fewer panelist helps. Also, I think stuffing the panel with Nightly Show contributors works for me. Sometimes they say something funny, and oddly, it makes it easier for me to focus on the special guest. Except when they have a scientist educator - for some reason they always feel the need to have the Nightly Show contributors be contrarian.
Though the mock interviews on the Nightly Show don't sit well with me. When they have a Nightly Show regular play a part, and it's just 5 minutes of repeating and expanding the one-liner from earlier.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Essentially, the Stewart to Noah thing is similar to when Leno took over from Carson. And in the end, Leno was number one over Letterman (beats me how that happened), and hung around for what, 17 years?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I like Noah more than I thought I would, especially after reading his tweets that went viral from the summer.

However I can't stand his loud forced laugh. I feel like I miss Stewart's more low key approach, but that's just a personality thing. Overall I think Noah is doing a good job.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Noah says the word "show" weird (at least to me).


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> Essentially, the Stewart to Noah thing is similar to when Leno took over from Carson. And in the end, Leno was number one over Letterman (beats me how that happened), and hung around for what, 17 years?


Leno overtook Letterman in the ratings when Leno interviewed Hugh Grant over his arrest for soliciting a prostitute, Divine Brown.

http://decider.com/2015/07/10/today...climbed-to-the-top-on-the-back-of-hugh-grant/


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> Essentially, the Stewart to Noah thing is similar to when Leno took over from Carson. And in the end, Leno was number one over Letterman (beats me how that happened), and hung around for what, 17 years?


Completely different. Leno was groomed for years to replace Carson. He was a frequent guest host and people already knew him, knew his shtick and pretty much knew what to expect. The only question was whether people would tune in to Letterman or Leno. Here we have a newcomer, who made only a couple of appearances on the show prior to him getting the gig. And he's added nothing to the show, and to me feels like a placeholder, someone just reading the same stuff that JS was doing. I've been trying to think of the right metaphor but maybe this works. He feels like the substitute teacher that's trying to teach the exact same material as the regular teacher but it just doesn't work coming from him and the kids tune out. Now if he came in with a completely new approach he might have been interesting, but here we are 3 months in and it's STILL the same show. How long was it before JS got to bring his own feel to the show after Kinnear left? I went back and watched Stewart's first show and even though it was similar to Kinnear, you can tell he was going to put a different spin on things, and his enthusiasm was already there. Noah is just too low key.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Kilborn


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

b_scott said:


> I like Noah more than I thought I would, especially after reading his tweets that went viral from the summer.
> 
> However I can't stand his loud forced laugh. I feel like I miss Stewart's more low key approach, but that's just a personality thing. Overall I think Noah is doing a good job.





Steveknj said:


> Noah is just too low key.


lol. Looks like we're seeing two different shows.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I keep hoping Stewart will resurface during the election season. If not back on TDS, then a new show. Actually, I was hoping Oliver would be in a position to take over for Stewart. He was as good if not better than Stewart when he filled in for him during the shooting of his movie. I'm not all that keen on Noah.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Completely different. Leno was groomed for years to replace Carson. He was a frequent guest host and people already knew him, knew his shtick and pretty much knew what to expect........ I went back and watched Stewart's first show and even though it was similar to Kinnear, you can tell he was going to put a different spin on things, and his enthusiasm was already there. Noah is just too low key.


I think you missed the comparison, or I didn't explain it: Leno was never going to be able to replace Carson's skill, and what Carson had personally turned THAT show into, whether Leno was groomed or not. Leno remained a pretty bad interviewer for his entire run, compared to Carson and Letterman. Yet with all that working against him, he hung around for a long time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> lol. Looks like we're seeing two different shows.


Stewart was far from low key. We've seen his rants on so many occasions.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> I think you missed the comparison, or I didn't explain it: Leno was never going to be able to replace Carson's skill, and what Carson had personally turned THAT show into, whether Leno was groomed or not. Leno remained a pretty bad interviewer for his entire run, compared to Carson and Letterman. Yet with all that working against him, he hung around for a long time.


All true, and nobody would ever replace Johnny Carson, but Leno brought with him his schtick, he changed some things up (no Ed or Doc for instance) and eventually he made it his own show. Trevor is not doing any of this, at least yet.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> Essentially, the Stewart to Noah thing is similar to when Leno took over from Carson. And in the end, Leno was number one over Letterman (beats me how that happened), and hung around for what, 17 years?


Leno was obsessed with ratings and such so he made sure to play to the wide demographic. We was #1 in the 35 to dead age group is not the one preferred by advertisers.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> All true, and nobody would ever replace Johnny Carson, but Leno brought with him his schtick, he changed some things up (no Ed or Doc for instance) and eventually he made it his own show. Trevor is not doing any of this, at least yet.


you don't think the show is skewing a little more towards an African-American audience, with consideration of guests booked? I seem to notice a difference, although Stewart was pretty good with diversity. Combined with The Nightly Show, I think Comedy Central should be commended for what to me seems to be an obvious change in direction for late-night American TV comedy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> you don't think the show is skewing a little more towards an African-American audience, with consideration of guests booked? I seem to notice a difference, although Stewart was pretty good with diversity. Combined with The Nightly Show, I think Comedy Central should be commended for what to me seems to be an obvious change in direction for late-night American TV comedy.


I did notice that last week he seemed to have exclusively African American guests. My first thought was this is by design. I know The Nightly Show has, from the beginning skewed that way, but I think that was planned. I'm not sure if that's the plan for TDS.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm still not feeling the love, it's still OK to me, but I'm not totally jazzed to watch it every night the way I was with Jon.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

connie_w said:


> I keep hoping Stewart will resurface during the election season. If not back on TDS, then a new show.


Not sure if this was mentioned earlier in this thread, but about a month ago, he signed a deal with HBO to provide "short-form digital content" for HBO Go/HBO Now. Nothing's shown up from him yet, though.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

trainman said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned earlier in this thread, but about a month ago, he signed a deal with HBO to provide "short-form digital content" for HBO Go/HBO Now. Nothing's shown up from him yet, though.


Interesting. I had not heard this. Still hoping for more of a nightly thing from either Stewart or Oliver.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I'm still not feeling the love, it's still OK to me, but I'm not totally jazzed to watch it every night the way I was with Jon.


it wasn't until about year seven that I started to feel I shouldn't miss an episode with Jon. But it took a while


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Jon Stewart is going to be on TDS tonight!!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And it ran over by about 8 minutes, so hopefully you get TNS to fill the gap.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, Mitch McConnell (and Paul Ryan to a lesser degree) were just made public enemies #1. Stewart comes home to slay lame members of congress over 1st Responders Bill, and by tomorrow, if the news networks aren't completely bought and paid for, there should be some social media hell to pay.

This was awesome!
What will happen next?

#worstresponders


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> And it ran over by about 8 minutes, so hopefully you get TNS to fill the gap.


NOPE! Sure didn't! 

I am super bummed! 

I guess I will get TNS on demand!


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Regina said:


> NOPE! Sure didn't!
> 
> I am super bummed!
> 
> I guess I will get TNS on demand!


it's repeated at least twice today I believe


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's the Jon Stewart part.
Part 1
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/4hfvw...or-noah-jon-stewart-returns-to-shame-congress

part 2
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/5xvbo...or-noah-jon-stewart-calls-out-mitch-mcconnell


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Damn, that was powerful and anger inducing.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought it was weird for Stewart to be able to drive 2/3rds of Monday's show. It is definitely an important issue he was talking about, but that's just one of a million current outrages one can find about congress at the moment. He just left a few months ago, he couldn't take this to Colbert's show (or anybody else!) instead?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ElJay said:


> I thought it was weird for Stewart to be able to drive 2/3rds of Monday's show. It is definitely an important issue he was talking about, but that's just one of a million current outrages one can find about congress at the moment. He just left a few months ago, he couldn't take this to Colbert's show (or anybody else!) instead?


Maybe he'll go there too? But this was his show, his home, probably a lot of his crew and staff. Pretty easy to step in and take over for a bit for the cause he is most personally passionate about. I'm not sure how well this would have played on CBS, or if the network would have let him do what he did.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Is JS an executive producer? I think he was when he was on TDS as a host. Perhaps that's why he was able to hope on the show so easily. I was wondering why they didn't list a guest in the guide on DirecTV. This explains it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It _was_ his show. Now a few months later he comes back on with his own personal agenda. A valid agenda, it's just not his show anymore. Although if he pulled a Leno and took it back completely, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ElJay said:


> It _was_ his show. Now a few months later he comes back on with his own personal agenda. A valid agenda, it's just not his show anymore....


Of course it's not his anymore, but do you think maybe he's got some connections still? And those people are like-minded enough to accommodate him, and in fact welcome him back? I'm not sure why there's even a question about why or how he got the time on the show, or why this would be the most expedient path for getting his message out. It's a no-brainer, really.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

ElJay said:


> It _was_ his show. Now a few months later he comes back on with his own personal agenda. A valid agenda, it's just not his show anymore. Although if he pulled a Leno and took it back completely, I'd be happy with that.


Win Win. They get ratings and eyeballs. Personally its the first time I looked at the show since Jon left. Its also clear Jon still has it and Trevor does not (so far).


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

zalusky said:


> Win Win. They get ratings and eyeballs. Personally its the first time I looked at the show since Jon left. Its also clear Jon still has it and Trevor does not (so far).


what do you think Trevor is missing?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> what do you think Trevor is missing?


Timing, punch, sincerity, Colbert/Stewart interviewing skills!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Stewart was far from low key. We've seen his rants on so many occasions.


I think we're talking about two different "low key" definitions. Stewart was quiet, even in his rants. Noah is loud and goofy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

b_scott said:


> I think we're talking about two different "low key" definitions. Stewart was quiet, even in his rants. Noah is loud and goofy.


Wow. I really can't agree with this at all. In fact, it's pretty much a polar opposite of the way I'd describe the two hosts.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. I really can't agree with this at all. In fact, it's pretty much a polar opposite of the way I'd describe the two hosts.


Stewart was way more biting but personality wise was not as cartoony. Noah is shooting for 18-34 year olds and is pretty animated.

Unless he was doing his "old Jewish man" voice/schtick, Stewart was pretty low key sarcastic.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

whatever you think of Noah, if you dislike Trump, Trevor hits it outta the park tonight


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

zalusky said:


> Timing, punch, sincerity, Colbert/Stewart interviewing skills!


of all those, I'd go along with the interviewing skills as his weak point. that will improve


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe! Please let us know when that happens.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Win Win. They get ratings and eyeballs. Personally its the first time I looked at the show since Jon left. Its also clear Jon still has it and Trevor does not (so far).


Agreed! It just made it clear that Jon was soooooo much better when compared side by side. He just has better comedic timing and a way of changing his voice and mannerisims to enhance the words. Trevor says the right words, but they just don't land the same way.

This episode just made me miss Jon even more.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

b_scott said:


> Stewart was way more biting but personality wise was not as cartoony. Noah is shooting for 18-34 year olds and is pretty animated.
> 
> Unless he was doing his "old Jewish man" voice/schtick, Stewart was pretty low key sarcastic.


Yeah, I think CC was trying to skew younger with selection of Noah. I wonder if he's doing well in that demographic.

Perhaps the reason that this board doesn't like him is because everyone here's an old fart.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Agreed! It just made it clear that Jon was soooooo much better when compared side by side. He just has better comedic timing and a way of changing his voice and mannerisims to enhance the words. Trevor says the right words, but they just don't land the same way.
> 
> This episode just made me miss Jon even more.


Exactly what I was going to post, Jon being back to bring attention to his cause just showed me how good he was, it was like night and day to me how Jon just slipped into his mode like the comfy sweatshirt he was wearing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> I think we're talking about two different "low key" definitions. Stewart was quiet, even in his rants. Noah is loud and goofy.





LoadStar said:


> Wow. I really can't agree with this at all. In fact, it's pretty much a polar opposite of the way I'd describe the two hosts.


I couldn't agree either. Stewart's rants were over the top, almost foaming at the mouth loud, Noah just doesn't pull off that same kind of thing. He just doesn't seem sincere about it.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I couldn't agree either. Stewart's rants were over the top, almost foaming at the mouth loud, Noah just doesn't pull off that same kind of thing. He just doesn't seem sincere about it.


maybe when he was really fired up about a topic, but regularly Stewart was almost sarcastic in a whisper. it's because everyone knew him. he could say things with a look, and people would freak out. Noah has to be more animated for the same effect.

Think about trying to jump into a beloved figure's shoes after 16 years. And then try to show the same sincerity immediately. Not gonna happen. Give him a couple years.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

b_scott said:


> Give him a couple years.


Nope. At my age two years is a lifetime.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Nope. At my age two years is a lifetime.




With so much on TV these days, something has to grab me pretty quick for me to stick with it.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I found it devastating when they panned over to the table and only 1 of the 4 original guys was there.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> And it ran over by about 8 minutes, so hopefully you get TNS to fill the gap.


ARGH. So now I guess I really have a partial @Midnight since I record all 3.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Is @Midnight on? I've got a new only SP and I haven't seen it in my Now Playing list for months.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Is @Midnight on? I've got a new only SP and I haven't seen it in my Now Playing list for months.


I believe the series name changed for this season so it required a new season pass..


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

lalouque said:


> I found it devastating when they panned over to the table and only 1 of the 4 original guys was there.


and that no one in congress seemed to care....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I believe the series name changed for this season so it required a new season pass..


Interesting. Glad I asked. I just created a new 1P for the show, but looking at the new 1P compared to the old one, I can't see any difference. They are both called "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> and that no one in congress seemed to care....


See I think they cared, but they a playing political games with it. Trying to use it as a rider on bills that one side or the other was having a hard time passing. So what JS has done is make the public aware so maybe they'll stop using it as a political football.

Now back to the thread.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting. Glad I asked. I just created a new 1P for the show, but looking at the new 1P compared to the old one, I can't see any difference. They are both called "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick."


The old show was call just "At Midnight" now it's "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick". They made the change at the start of Season 3 which was the same night of Noah's first night on TDS. I missed that first episode of @midnight because of the change, but fixed it the next day.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> The old show was call just "At Midnight" now it's "At Midnight with Chris Hardwick". They made the change at the start of Season 3 which was the same night of Noah's first night on TDS. I missed that first episode of @midnight because of the change, but fixed it the next day.


Also with TiVo 1Ps aren't really based on the show's name. They could have changed the name and it would have been fine. TiVo uses a Tribune Series ID. For some reason when they changed the name of the show they also changed the Series ID, which is why we needed a new 1P.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

morac said:


> I believe the series name changed for this season so it required a new season pass..


and I think someone else pointed it out in the Season Pass alerts forum, or else I never would have known..

I'm only now starting to get caught up on my Nightly Show episodes.. (Mostly on my iPad.. though now I'll probably just use QuickMode for some of them..)

I have a ton of @Midnight episodes recorded to be watched..


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ElJay said:


> I thought it was weird for Stewart to be able to drive 2/3rds of Monday's show. It is definitely an important issue he was talking about, but that's just one of a million current outrages one can find about congress at the moment. He just left a few months ago, he couldn't take this to Colbert's show (or anybody else!) instead?


Colbert's show? That was tonight (Thurs), so he had this well planned out in advance. Trump never looked better...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ElJay said:


> I thought it was weird for Stewart to be able to drive 2/3rds of Monday's show. It is definitely an important issue he was talking about, but that's just one of a million current outrages one can find about congress at the moment. He just left a few months ago, he couldn't take this to Colbert's show (or anybody else!) instead?





hefe said:


> Maybe he'll go there too?...


And he did.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I haven't seen any mention that Mitch McConnell might have a personal grudge against the guy who kept mocki g him as a turtle.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Neither have I, but I wasn't expecting to. If you are suggesting that McConnell would hold up a bill like this because of Stewart's jokes, well that would be pure, concentrated evil.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

hefe said:


> Neither have I, but I wasn't expecting to. If you are suggesting that McConnell would hold up a bill like this because of Stewart's jokes, well that would be pure, concentrated evil.


This.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> Neither have I, but I wasn't expecting to. If you are suggesting that McConnell would hold up a bill like this because of Stewart's jokes, well that would be pure, concentrated evil.


I wouldn't put it past him. This is the man who from the day Obama was elected said he'd do anything he can to stand in his way of success. So could he be a vindictive man? Possibly. But I really think they were just using the bill as a political tool to get a different bill passed. That's the idea I got from how it was explained. It was going to be a rider on a different bill that was much less popular.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, the new mix on the opening music is horrific, as is Trevor's little intro blurb... Not a fan of the standing up stuff, either.

Ugh!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Me neither. I really, really hate the standing up at the beginning.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

I actually thought about cancelling my season pass.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Wow, the new mix on the opening music is horrific, as is Trevor's little intro blurb... Not a fan of the standing up stuff, either.
> 
> Ugh!!





David Platt said:


> Me neither. I really, really hate the standing up at the beginning.


Well we were all complaining (well at least I was) that the show was no different in structure than when JS was doing it, so here's a little bit of a change. He has also done a few bits standing up as well. I agree, not a fan, but at least he's trying something different. To me it still comes down to a South African who's only been in the country a few years delivering a mostly American political show, using the same writers who are STILL writing it as if Noah was an American (or, you can say, they are writing it as if JS was still hosting). It just doesn't feel right to me. He's just not the right fit.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Well we were all complaining (well at least I was) that the show was no different in structure than when JS was doing it, so here's a little bit of a change. He has also done a few bits standing up as well. I agree, not a fan, but at least he's trying something different. To me it still comes down to a South African who's only been in the country a few years delivering a mostly American political show, using the same writers who are STILL writing it as if Noah was an American (or, you can say, they are writing it as if JS was still hosting). It just doesn't feel right to me. He's just not the right fit.


Get over the South African thing. That is your prejudgment. He may be foreign born but has been commenting on American politics for years.

And I guess you miss the jokes about him not being American.

The horrors that a non-American have an option on American politics. Sheer madness!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Get over the South African thing. That is your prejudgment. He may be foreign born but has been commenting on American politics for years.


That's the thing, I can't get over it. It clouds the way I watch the show. Anyone can comment on American politics, but he acts like he's as intimate with them as much as Jon was. Oh, and his delivery is horrible too.



> And I guess you miss the jokes about him not being American.


I hear them occassionally, yes. So stop telling the jokes as IF you are an American and then apologizing that you aren't. Listen to most of the jokes. They are written by Americans, for an American audience....and delivered by a South African. Maybe it works for you, but not me.



> The horrors that a non-American have an *option* on American politics. Sheer madness!


I'm sure you mean opinion. Before someone brings up John Oliver, I'll say this. John Oliver was a "correspondent" on the show for a few years, and often, at the beginning he did his reporting like someone from England reporting on America. that was usually the slant. Often Sam Bee did the same thing (heck, look at JS book on politics and it's full of Sam Bee stories of how Canadians look at US politics). John Oliver, once he took over the show, we were already used to him reporting on American politics. And his show on HBO quite often has stories about things happening in other places of the world, such as the soccer scandal.

I'll still watch for a little bit more, hoping the writers start writing to Noah's strengths and that he gets more comfortable. Right now I watch more out of habit. Not sure how much longer that might be.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

lalouque said:


> I actually thought about cancelling my season pass.


I'm giving it a (permanent?) break. I feel like, short of a couple of correspondents, this show has become more of a chore than a joy to watch. Maybe Desi Lydic can take over the desk when she comes back from maternity leave.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ElJay said:


> Wow, the new mix on the opening music is horrific, as is Trevor's little intro blurb... Not a fan of the standing up stuff, either.
> 
> Ugh!!


yeah I hate this.

Stop changing things that don't need changed. It has a formula that has worked for 16 years.

The standing feels like The Nightly Show which is a crappy show.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ElJay said:


> I'm giving it a (permanent?) break. I feel like, short of a couple of correspondents, this show has become more of a chore than a joy to watch. Maybe Desi Lydic can take over the desk when she comes back from maternity leave.


you realize this isn't going to happen, right? CC made their choice. Saying stuff like this doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

finally - they're going to make it Trevor's Daily Show, not Jon's. About bloody time. Now we can start counting time, as the last three months was the mistake: trying to do Jon's show with a new guy.
If they get correspondents consistently as good as Stewart had, it should be just fine....and yes, people have to get over the South African thing...


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm really starting to like him more, lately.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> .and yes, people have to get over the South African thing...


No I don't. I live in the United States and watch whatever I please. I canceled my one pass over a month ago.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> finally - they're going to make it Trevor's Daily Show, not Jon's. About bloody time. Now we can start counting time, as the last three months was the mistake: trying to do Jon's show with a new guy.
> If they get correspondents consistently as good as Stewart had, it should be just fine....and yes, people have to get over the South African thing...


+1. Jon is gone and isn't coming back. It's not like Trevor is a one week fill-in host. He's the man now. He's different than Jon Stewart. Make changes to accentuate his strengths. Maybe I'll like them, maybe I won't. I'm still watching and liking the show.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

b_scott said:


> you realize this isn't going to happen, right? CC made their choice. Saying stuff like this doesn't make any sense at all.


Uh, what? I don't care or have any control over what happens. There's a ton of other things to watch. All I know is that the show is not amusing to me anymore and I'm not a fan of Trevor Noah. You can talk to Conan O'Brien about a network making "their choice."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> you realize this isn't going to happen, right? CC made their choice. Saying stuff like this doesn't make any sense at all.





brianric said:


> No I don't. I live in the United States and watch whatever I please. I canceled my one pass over a month ago.





ElJay said:


> Uh, what? I don't care or have any control over what happens. There's a ton of other things to watch. All I know is that the show is not amusing to me anymore and I'm not a fan of Trevor Noah. You can talk to Conan O'Brien about a network making "their choice."


That's just it. In our own way, we can control what happens, we simply don't watch. If ratings are bad, they'll either find someone else or cancel the show (I haven't looked at ratings to know either way). I do like that they are trying to make it Trevor's show, but standing up and changing the theme song slightly? Is that going to do it?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I wanted to like it, and I have tried watching about 4 episodes total over the last several months. I just don't like Trevor Noah's delivery style. And it isn't because he is from another country or has an accent, I like John Oliver's delivery style just fine.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

brianric said:


> No I don't. I live in the United States and watch whatever I please. I canceled my one pass over a month ago.


actually, you watch whatever Hollywood allows you to watch. have you legally tried watching anything from outside the U.S. lately, say BBC via iPlayer?
we may have lots of choices of mustard at the supermarket, but choices of media? that's a delusion


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> actually, you watch whatever Hollywood allows you to watch. have you legally tried watching anything from outside the U.S. lately, say BBC via iPlayer?
> we may have lots of choices of mustard at the supermarket, but choices of media? that's a delusion


I just pick up a book and read, or goto DP Review to discuss cameras. Hollywood can't force me to watch something I don't want to watch.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Get over the South African thing. That is your prejudgment.




tvmaster2 said:


> ....and yes, people have to get over the South African thing...



how could people pre-judge someone they'd never heard of before tds?

i can only speak for myself, but i don't really care if he's from south africa or north jupiter, as long as he's funny and makes me laugh - he consistently fails at both.

i suspect the south african references are being offered as a possible explanation why some jon fans don't find trevor funny. personally, i think it's inexperience, and he fails in his delivery.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> finally - they're going to make it Trevor's Daily Show, not Jon's. About bloody time. Now we can start counting time, as the last three months was the mistake: trying to do Jon's show with a new guy.
> If they get correspondents consistently as good as Stewart had, it should be just fine....and yes, people have to get over the South African thing...


they have correspondents. what are you talking about? I didn't hear of anything getting let go.

Also, The Nightly Show already did the "walk out, stand in front of a screen and talk" at the beginning for the past year - that's not a Trevor thing. And the Nightly Show is garbage.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

b_scott said:


> And the Nightly Show is garbage.


Different strokes for different folks. I think the Nightly show is usually funny as hell.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I think the Nightly show is usually funny as hell.


I loved him as an occasional voice on TDS. Funny there. In his own show he ran out of funny after the first week, and it's just schtick and is very unfunny and boring. Also changed the format so it's less roundtable and less people. I stopped watching about a year ago but still catch a bit occasionally. Still bad.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I think the Nightly show is usually funny as hell.


Ditto.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Interesting piece from Slate.com: Why America Isn't Paying Attention to Trevor Noah.

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...on_to_the_daily_show_with_trevor_noah_in.html


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting piece from Slate.com: Why America Isn't Paying Attention to Trevor Noah.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...on_to_the_daily_show_with_trevor_noah_in.html





> ...good for a chuckle but never a belly laugh, let alone a revelation.





> ...Noah tends to seem remote and jokey, rather than genuinely curious.





> Not so long ago, we would have learned of these bizarre happenings and thought, I cant wait to see what The Daily Show has to say about this. Now, its only likely to have the eighth-best joke on the subject.


I don't think I could've put it any better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting piece from Slate.com: Why America Isn't Paying Attention to Trevor Noah.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...on_to_the_daily_show_with_trevor_noah_in.html





ElJay said:


> I don't think I could've put it any better.


I came to post the same article. Yep, hit the nail on the head. One thing in the article that struck me as true. John Oliver has learned how to use his being an outsider/foreigner, while Noah hasn't. He just doesn't strike me as the type who could ever do any type of hard hitting story. And I think he's hurt by the fact that outside of Jessica Williams, the correspondents that were best suited to expand on that type of thing are all gone. The rest are more similar to Noah's style. That's fine, but the problem is, there's just other choices that do what TDS did better.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ElJay said:


> I don't think I could've put it any better.


if he doesn't stop high pitched laughing at his own jokes, we're gonna have a problem.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> if he doesn't stop high pitched laughing at his own jokes, we're gonna have a problem.


I wonder if that's just his reaction when the audience doesn't respond well to his joke?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I wonder if that's just his reaction when the audience doesn't respond well to his joke?


Usually it seems he does it right after the delivery without pause.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I came to post the same article. Yep, hit the nail on the head. One thing in the article that struck me as true. John Oliver has learned how to use his being an outsider/foreigner, while Noah hasn't. He just doesn't strike me as the type who could ever do any type of hard hitting story. And I think he's hurt by the fact that outside of Jessica Williams, the correspondents that were best suited to expand on that type of thing are all gone. The rest are more similar to Noah's style. That's fine, but the problem is, there's just other choices that do what TDS did better.


Same here, I adored Jon, and John Oliver has really kicked butt on HBO, he would have been a great replacement but it wasn't meant to be and John Olivers show on HBO is a "must not miss" when its on.

I'd love to have them swap The Nightly Show and TDS as far as time slots.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.vocativ.com/news/218332/heres-your-moment-of-xenophobia/

you know? Maybe Noah just isn't what a lot of people are comfortable with.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-show-and-nightly-show-start-2016-on-upswing/

but maybe there's hope. interesting that BOTH shows showed an uptick.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

tvmaster2 said:


> http://www.vocativ.com/news/218332/heres-your-moment-of-xenophobia/
> 
> you know? Maybe Noah just isn't what a lot of people are comfortable with.


"Look, an old white guy has a lot of old white guy friends that he has regularly on his TV show." What exactly am I supposed to be outraged by proxy at here?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And #1 was Fareed Zakaria, who's Indian. 

Although I will admit that when The Nightly Show has an all black panel and they talk about things that mainly effect black people, like Black Lives Matter or police brutality, it's not as engaging for me. I'm an upper middle class white guy. I've never been harassed by the police. So while I empathize with their plight, I don't really relate to it. Although Mike Yard is funny enough that he can usually still make it entertaining to watch. 

I wish the timing of Jon's departure had worked out better so Oliver could have taken over. I think the TDS would have been a lot more enjoyable if he'd have been given the big chair. (I enjoyed all the episodes he did that summer Jon was away) Noah just isn't really doing it for me and I find myself favoring The Nightly Show, or other real news programs, during the time I use to watch The Daily Show.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> And #1 was Fareed Zakaria, who's Indian.
> 
> Although I will admit that when The Nightly Show has an all black panel and they talk about things that mainly effect black people, like Black Lives Matter or police brutality, it's not as engaging for me. I'm an upper middle class white guy. I've never been harassed by the police. So while I empathize with their plight, I don't really relate to it. Although Mike Yard is funny enough that he can usually still make it entertaining to watch.
> 
> I wish the timing of Jon's departure had worked out better so Oliver could have taken over. I think the TDS would have been a lot more enjoyable if he'd have been given the big chair. (I enjoyed all the episodes he did that summer Jon was away) Noah just isn't really doing it for me and I find myself favoring The Nightly Show, or other real news programs, during the time I use to watch The Daily Show.


Fareed's good. I watch him. Where is he number one though. surely not against any Fox programs.

If Oliver had taken over, the show would have stayed conceptually the same, with maybe a few dissenters, just 'cause he was a foreigner. But the show wouldn't have missed a beat with the fan base Stewart had built. The one thing that Noah is missing that Stewart had was a brewing anger. You could see when Stewart was about to pop a blood vessel, and it was dynamic.

I was trying to find numbers which charted how the TDS and TNS are doing with the African American community, but couldn't find any. That may be interesting to know...


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I still enjoy the show, but Noah just seems like he's the generic person hired to read the teleprompter. I don't get the sense that he's really invested in the political stories. Stewart and Oliver seemed a lot more engaged and like they were expressing their own opinions and feelings.

That's really evident during the interviews. I don't get a sense of depth from Noah. When Stewart had an author on, it really seemed like he read the book. The questions from Noah seem like they are pre-written and that he himself didn't really look at the material.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

warrenn said:


> I still enjoy the show, but Noah just seems like he's the generic person hired to read the teleprompter. I don't get the sense that he's really invested in the political stories. Stewart and Oliver seemed a lot more engaged and like they were expressing their own opinions and feelings.
> 
> That's really evident during the interviews. I don't get a sense of depth from Noah. When Stewart had an author on, it really seemed like he read the book. The questions from Noah seem like they are pre-written and that he himself didn't really look at the material.


I see it that way too. You could see JS and JO having passion in what they are discussing, which I don't see in Trevor. It's just not his style.

I will say, I though the last two shows were better and I laughed out loud a couple of times. But it's more about the punchline than the story these days, where TDS under JS and Last Week with John Oliver it's about the story as much as the joke. I'm also not liking the guests that they are bringing in. I'm wondering if that's also a result of JS not being there. I don't think it's that hot these days to be seen with TN so maybe guests are doing the other NY based talkies and skipping this one.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

warrenn said:


> I still enjoy the show, but Noah just seems like he's the generic person hired to read the teleprompter. I don't get the sense that he's really invested in the political stories. Stewart and Oliver seemed a lot more engaged and like they were expressing their own opinions and feelings.
> 
> That's really evident during the interviews. I don't get a sense of depth from Noah. When Stewart had an author on, it really seemed like he read the book. The questions from Noah seem like they are pre-written and that he himself didn't really look at the material.


Agreed. And the laughing at his own jokes doesn't help.

However, Stewart was around 16 years. Noah is just starting out in a new country to boot. I think we either need to commit to giving him some time to grow - or I guess hope for someone else.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> Agreed. And the laughing at his own jokes doesn't help.
> 
> However, Stewart was around 16 years. Noah is just starting out in a new country to boot. I think we either need to commit to giving him some time to grow - or I guess hope for someone else.


In today's TV landscape, most of us don't have that kind of patience. There's so much to watch that if something doesn't grab us right way, there's not a lot of hope we'll stick around. I still watch, but where I used to record the show every night in case I missed one and always went back to watch, now if I miss one it's not a big deal. If it doesn't improve, I'll just go on to something else. Luckily, it appears that there isn't a HUGE dropoff from JS, which could be a result of it being Presidential Election season. I wonder if he'll be able to maintain the same ratings next year when there is less to talk about?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tvmaster2 said:


> Fareed's good. I watch him. Where is he number one though. surely not against any Fox programs.


I meant #1 on the list of most frequent guests linked in the post above mine...

http://www.vocativ.com/news/218332/heres-your-moment-of-xenophobia/

They're basically claiming that JS was a Xenophobe because his top 20 most frequent guests are mostly white males. But they gloss over the fact that #1 on their list is an Indian.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I meant #1 on the list of most frequent guests linked in the post above mine...
> 
> http://www.vocativ.com/news/218332/heres-your-moment-of-xenophobia/
> 
> They're basically claiming that JS was a Xenophobe because his top 20 most frequent guests are mostly white males. But they gloss over the fact that #1 on their list is an Indian.


got it.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I guess I feel the same as this as a 24 without Jack Bauer. The Daily Show was Jon Stewart for me. I haven't once seen a Trevor Noah episode. From this thread, I'm glad I made that choice.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

OK, Trevor Noah is not Jon Stewart - NOT BY A LONG SHOT!! That's a fact! And Stewart had just the right combination of comic and seriousness to make The Daily Show into THE show to be on and to influence others even though it is a comedy show. I was devastated when he announced he was leaving the show.

But I'm still watching TDS and while Noah's presentation is only OK (and his interviewing skills are pretty poor) and will never reach the perfection that was Stewart, the writing staff is still the same and the biting comedic commentary is still there and I do find myself laughing at times and angry at times just as I did before.

So the bottom line for me is that while TDS will never be as good as it was with Stewart, it is still quite entertaining and topical and I will continue to look forward to watching it - just not as much as when Jon Stewart was at the helm!!

Gerry


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if JS is getting tired of being out of the lime light yet? I'd love to see him start popping up as a guest on some of the political shows. (I'd love to see him as a panelist on RealTime)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if JS is getting tired of being out of the lime light yet? I'd love to see him start popping up as a guest on some of the political shows. (I'd love to see him as a panelist on RealTime)


i can't wait to see jon's work for hbo.

it's amazing to read so many comments attributing dissenting opinions of trevor's performance as being the result of xenophobia or racism, considering jon's audience would probably be one of the least likely places to find those attitudes.

i simply don't find his insight and delivery as poignant or funny as when jon hosted the show, that's all, and i won't force myself to watch him out of loyalty to the show's format.

i never watched a full episode of the tonight show with jay leno after johnny left, for the same reasons. i couldn't stand more than 5 minutes watching jay, and i gave trevor a week, and then tried again later. still, no.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Trevor has his moments. There have been a couple hard hitting great pieces, where in tandem he did not do his stupid laugh.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Gerryex said:


> OK, Trevor Noah is not Jon Stewart - NOT BY A LONG SHOT!! That's a fact! And Stewart had just the right combination of comic and seriousness to make The Daily Show into THE show to be on and to influence others even though it is a comedy show. I was devastated when he announced he was leaving the show.
> 
> But I'm still watching TDS and while Noah's presentation is only OK (and his interviewing skills are pretty poor) and will never reach the perfection that was Stewart, the writing staff is still the same and the biting comedic commentary is still there and I do find myself laughing at times and angry at times just as I did before.
> 
> ...


+1. While not Jon Stewart, it's still a good place to get sarcastic, topical humor. And since Colbert went straight, and Oliver only shows up to work six months a year, I can live thru Noah's growing pains....for a year maybe


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

That "interview" with Seinfeld was just awful. Poor Jerry tried to save it and keep it going many times but it was just painful to watch.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Give Samantha Bee The Daily Show


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I agree! Samantha Bee is 100x better at this format then Trevor Noah. I know they missed out on grabbing Oliver, as he had moved over to HBO before Stewart decided to quit, but they could have easily tapped Bee for the chair and they passed her over for an unproven comedian who had only appeared on the show 3 times. For me Noah has been a flop. His delivery is flat and he laughs at his own jokes more then I do. I'm to the point where I actually favor The Nightly Show over The Daily Show. And if Full Frontal or This Week Tonight were actually daily, rather then weekly, I'd cancel my 1P to TDS altogether. It's sad to see a show I use to look forward to watching every night get driven into the ground like this. While I don't wish Noah any bad will, I think he was a bad choice and I hope that the higher ups at Comedy Central are at least considering replacing him. (provided his contract isn't too long or expensive to buy out)


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

same. Last Week Tonight is amazing. And Full Frontal is good too.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

With Last Week Tonight back on I'm now done with TDS after almost 15 years watching it, I just did not enjoy it anymore and I adored it with Jon. So my end of the day show to watch curled up in bed has become repeats of old mid 1970's Let's Make A Deal and I enjoy it more


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I agree! Samantha Bee is 100x better at this format then Trevor Noah. I know they missed out on grabbing Oliver, as he had moved over to HBO before Stewart decided to quit, but they could have easily tapped Bee for the chair and they passed her over for an unproven comedian who had only appeared on the show 3 times. For me Noah has been a flop. His delivery is flat and he laughs at his own jokes more then I do. I'm to the point where I actually favor The Nightly Show over The Daily Show. And if Full Frontal or This Week Tonight were actually daily, rather then weekly, I'd cancel my 1P to TDS altogether. It's sad to see a show I use to look forward to watching every night get driven into the ground like this. While I don't wish Noah any bad will, I think he was a bad choice and I hope that the higher ups at Comedy Central are at least considering replacing him. (provided his contract isn't too long or expensive to buy out)


Actually I am liking the once a week format of LWT and FF. It gives me a little more bandwidth. There is so much on that its nice to have a breather especially when the show is a shadow of its former self.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I always watch TDS as I'm falling asleep. Back when Jon was the host I'd typically fall asleep during the interview segment. Now with Noah hosting I typically fall asleep before the first commercial break. And when Jon was hosting I'd usually go back and watch the interview the following morning while I was drinking my coffee. Now I never do that.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Well, I'll the the lone person that says I like him.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Well, I'll the the lone person that says I like him.


He's a bit inconsistent but overall, I'm liking his performance so far. I'm guessing that Sam Bee and Oliver has had more experience with this show format so it's taking Noah a bit more time to get up to speed.

Personally I'm glad that all of these shows (TDS, TNS, LWT, and FF) are available. More stuff to watch.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

logic88 said:


> He's a bit inconsistent but overall, I'm liking his performance so far. I'm guessing that Sam Bee and Oliver has had more experience with this show format so it's taking Noah a bit more time to get up to speed.
> 
> Personally I'm glad that all of these shows (TDS, TNS, LWT, and FF) are available. More stuff to watch.


and people forget....Jon Stewart had lots of stiff segments / boring interview guests. But since he revolutionized this format, he got a pass a lot of the time. If John Oliver and Sam Bee had to do four nights a week, THEN it would be a fairer comparison. Amy Schuler turned it down, TDS. I wonder if it was because it was a daily show, and not a weekly one?
I wonder if Bee was offered the show, but turned it down in favor of a weekly one instead...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In an interview she said they never approached her about taking over TDS. Mistake in my opinion.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Samantha Bee Didn't Want Jon Stewart's Job


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Makes sense. I could see how doing a daily version could be a grind in comparison to a weekly show. Probably why a lot of others turned it down too. Although she says that after never being asked. Had they actually approached her about it she might have still taken the gig.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

logic88 said:


> He's a bit inconsistent but overall, I'm liking his performance so far. I'm guessing that Sam Bee and Oliver has had more experience with this show format so it's taking Noah a bit more time to get up to speed.
> 
> Personally I'm glad that all of these shows (TDS, TNS, LWT, and FF) are available. More stuff to watch.


At first I wasn't going to give him a chance after his Twitter comments in the spring. Then I decided to and he was OK. But he hasn't advanced at all and I don't like the standing up - it doesn't feel like TDS to me. He isn't very funny and laughs at his own jokes far too much, especially non-funny ones. And it ruins ACTUAL funny ones.

He doesn't seem sincere, it seems like an act. Stewart always seemed very sincere and usually serious (but funny).

At this point I pretty much just watch it to get a catch up on news, but I don't expect humor. Which is sad. :down:


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Referencing Ben Carson dropping out... "Let's pour out some NyQuil for the homey we lost." 

Did they change the opening theme music?


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Yeah, they changed the music.

The segment on the KKK was pretty funny. Didn't like the De Blasio interview segment though.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

So full disclosure, when Jon Stewart first announced his retirement and people were speculating who might take over I said "I hope it's that South Africa guy." So I was pretty excited when Trevor was announced as the new host. But the first couple of months, especially the interviews left me pretty cold. I've never been a watch every episode kind of guy, and it slowed down even more after the first month or so of Trevor...but the last couple of episodes I've put on seemed a lot better to me and like he's finding his voice a bit more. I really liked the interview with Michael Hayden, and the opening piece on the history of the Democrats and Republicans on race relations was also really good. I'm glad he seems to be having on heavier hitting guests lately, it seemed the last time I tuned in for a stretch it was almost all entertainment guests, which to me are generally less interesting.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I wonder if someone said something to TN because he's definitely more animated than he used to be. But I still don't feel he's got a good grasp on American politics and that mostly the jokes feel like they are coming from the writers and not him (true, but JS definitely made you feel they were HIS jokes and there was plenty of ad-libbing). Now that Oliver is back and Sam Bee's show is on, and even Bill Maher as well, there's plenty of competition which shows how bad a choice he is. Since I was on vacation and had some time yesterday, I watched the four shows back to back to back to back (Maher, Oliver, Bee, Noah...only Monday's episode) and while they were mostly the same topics, you could see and feel how different they are in delivery. Ultimately I think Bee might wind up the best of all of them, but she's still working out some kinks. I also wonder, if Trump wasn't involved in this Presidential race, if Noah would even be this good. Trump being an international celebrity gives him some familiarity with him that he doesn't have with the other candidates (well maybe Hillary to some extent).

Two other things I noticed. One is that three of the four of these hosts are foreign (Bee is Canadian, JO from the UK and Noah from SA), but only Noah feels foreign to me when discussing them. Also I have noticed that TDS has many more African American or black guests now, maybe two a week. I wonder if that's also by design, having an African host.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I actually hope that, at least after this election season is done, TDS starts devoting more coverage time to international news. John Oliver does this from time to time by devoting an episode to a topic that mainly concerns things outside the U.S., but the format's completely different. In the same way that Jon Stewart made his mark by focusing on the idiocy of the news media most of the time, I think Noah could help introduce America to that big 'ol world out there.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol...Trevor's overcome by 'Trudeaumania', eh? Funny stuff...

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/tdvxm...-trevor-noah-it-may-be-time-to-move-to-canada

about two minutes in, Noah falls for the new world leader....


----------



## highwire (Jan 14, 2001)

tvmaster2 said:


> lol...Trevor's overcome by 'Trudeaumania', eh? Funny stuff...
> 
> http://www.cc.com/video-clips/tdvxm...-trevor-noah-it-may-be-time-to-move-to-canada
> 
> about two minutes in, Noah falls for the new world leader....


Who wouldn't? He's a dreamboat! Even I have a man-crush on him, but that's OK because so does my girlfriend.

It's hard to believe he turned out to be that good looking. His father Pierre Elliot was not exactly a looker, but was still a playboy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

highwire said:


> Who wouldn't? He's a dreamboat! Even I have a man-crush on him, but that's OK because so does my girlfriend.
> 
> It's hard to believe he turned out to be that good looking. His father Pierre Elliot was not exactly a looker, but was still a playboy.


Wasn't his mom a supermodel or actress or something like that?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Wasn't his mom a supermodel or actress or something like that?


lol. Only on '60 Minutes', who stupidly put up a photo of Kim Catrell with Trudeau's father Pierre (back in the eighties) during 60 Min. recent segment on current P.M. Justin. His mother, Margaret, was just a regular hippie chick, although she did hang with the Stones, a little too closely....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think the Daily Show has gotten much better in the last two weeks. It looks like they're getting back into biting political and social commentary a lot more than in the first couple of months of Trevor Noah.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

That Lindsey Graham episode was pretty dang good.

I recommend watching the extended version (available at the CC website, I assume) as it ran long (~28 min).


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

agreed, it's getting better.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> agreed, it's getting better.


still not agreeing. I think there are SOME good episodes and some really bad ones. When JS was on, I sometimes enjoyed when he's pontificate for two segments. For TN, I HOPE he has two segments with the cast. I think he's got some good cast members, which is now why I'm watching. The problem is, Sam Bee and John Oliver are much better and makes me sad that they couldn't be hosting TDS now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. The fact that they never even asked Bee is insane. She's clearly much better at it then Noah.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've also noticed an uptick in the last couple weeks. 

Unrelated general comment about Trevor: he's pretty good at character voice impersonations.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Oliver is MUCH more free and better on HBO than he could be on CC. Not sad about that. Bee seems to have her own style on TBS and I'm glad she's getting to do it. Love her show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

b_scott said:


> Oliver is MUCH more free and better on HBO than he could be on CC. Not sad about that. Bee seems to have her own style on TBS and I'm glad she's getting to do it. Love her show.


While it's true that Oliver is probably better off at HBO because of his freedom, his stint covering for JS to me shows how much better he'd have been than TN. He barely missed a beat when JS was on hiatus.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> While it's true that Oliver is probably better off at HBO because of his freedom, his stint covering for JS to me shows how much better he'd have been than TN. He barely missed a beat when JS was on hiatus.


Exactly, TDS has gone from being a must watch to occasionally watching it, whereas I watch Oliver's show same day when possible.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> While it's true that Oliver is probably better off at HBO because of his freedom, his stint covering for JS to me shows how much better he'd have been than TN. He barely missed a beat when JS was on hiatus.


I thought he was even better than JS.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> Exactly, TDS has gone from being a must watch to occasionally watching it, whereas I watch Oliver's show same day when possible.


Yeah, but if oliver was daily? I watch him same night too, but that's easy to do when you have only one night per week. If we were on 4x a week, I'm sure a few would pile up for me too.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hopefully this isn't considered political by the powers that be:

Kasich: Trump lucky that Jon Stewart isn't running 'Daily Show' anymore

Poor Trevor.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

cheesesteak said:


> Hopefully this isn't considered political by the powers that be:
> 
> Kasich: Trump lucky that Jon Stewart isn't running 'Daily Show' anymore
> 
> Poor Trevor.


Poor us, too. I wonder if JS would have delayed his announcement if he knew how this election season turned out. Probably not.

Anyone know if his HBO web shorts ever launched?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Hopefully this isn't considered political by the powers that be:
> 
> Kasich: Trump lucky that Jon Stewart isn't running 'Daily Show' anymore
> 
> Poor Trevor.


Wow, would JS have THAT much influence? That's really quite a statement. But I think that those who are in Trump's camp are not likely loyal TDS viewers.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Anyone know if his HBO web shorts ever launched?


They have. I watched last weeks (about Cadbury Creme Eggs) Really funny. On You Tube


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> They have. I watched last weeks (about Cadbury Creme Eggs) Really funny. On You Tube


Wait, where? How do I find that? (Already searched YouTube)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> Wait, where? How do I find that? (Already searched YouTube)


I think Steve was confused. The Cadbury Creme Eggs thing was a web exclusive that John Oliver did on Sunday to make up for them having the day off for Easter. As far as I know, Jon Stewart has not yet released any of the content that he contracted with HBO to produce.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, would JS have THAT much influence? That's really quite a statement. But I think that those who are in Trump's camp are not likely loyal TDS viewers.


JS couldn't stop GW from being re-elected...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> JS couldn't stop GW from being re-elected...


I think when GW got reelected it was before he was THAT big a deal (remember, that was 2004). I do wonder though, if Trump has this much success of JS is calling him out nightly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not sure Trump supporters overlap with TDS viewers much.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Desi Lydic is back from maternity leave. 

The Carson vs Carson segment was pretty good.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> The Carson vs Carson segment was pretty good.


I felt bad for Ben Carson during this segment and turned it off after a minute or two. Now, I thought I'd never feel anything but contempt for Carson but I pitied him for letting Trevor and TDS make fun of him to his face.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah that was a bit weird. I mean I don't agree with his politics, or his social agenda, but it's strange that a highly respected doctor would allow them to make fun of him like that right to his face. I guess he could see it as being a "good sport", but it was kind of insulting. It was like if Mitch McConnell had come on while Jon was still hosting and he conducted the whole interview in that slow turtle voice he did.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I've been continually amazed at the people who have gone on TDC over the years.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Desi Lydic is back from maternity leave.
> 
> The Carson vs Carson segment was pretty good.


She's awesome. Also, gorgeous which doesn't hurt. She was gorgeous pregnant too.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I felt bad for Ben Carson during this segment and turned it off after a minute or two. Now, I thought I'd never feel anything but contempt for Carson but I pitied him for letting Trevor and TDS make fun of him to his face.


he chose to go on. He knew what he was in for. I don't feel the slightest bit of concern for him. His ideas are harmful and insulting. "Obamacare is the worst thing since slavery."


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

b_scott said:


> he chose to go on. He knew what he was in for. I don't feel the slightest bit of concern for him. His ideas are harmful and insulting. "Obamacare is the worst thing since slavery."


I don't like his ideas but to me, it showed a shocking lack of self respect from a man who considered himself a potential POTUS.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't like his ideas but to me, it showed a shocking lack of self respect from a man who considered himself a potential POTUS.


Have you seen Trump on SNL or anything? I really didn't see anything worse than what Hilary, Bernie, Obama or many others have done on satire shows. (I won't go near Palin in this post.)


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't like his ideas but to me, it showed a shocking lack of self respect from a man who considered himself a potential POTUS.


I agree, whether you support the person or not. Colbert admonished his audience when they booed Ted Cruz in an appearance on the Late Show.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I felt bad for Ben Carson during this segment and turned it off after a minute or two. Now, I thought I'd never feel anything but contempt for Carson but I pitied him for letting Trevor and TDS make fun of him to his face.


Same here. I disagree with Carson on probably most issues, but he still comes across as a basically decent human being (certain positions not withstanding) and watching him get made fun of was too painful and not funny. Especially since it felt neither clever or good-natured.

I've never been an every day TDS guy so I miss a fair number of episodes, but a couple of weeks back it really felt that the show was hitting its groove...but this last week the shows I caught felt more like something off of SNL rather than smart satire.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I think Noah has settled into his groove. The past few weeks have been pretty good.

That Trump rap video was hilarious.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

logic88 said:


> I think Noah has settled into his groove. The past few weeks have been pretty good.


I agree. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Noah is no Jon Stewart and never will be. Jon just had that certain something that made him a natural for TDS and he literally made it into a significant, but comedic, show. That being said the writers are still the same and the satire is still quite effective. Noah's presentation has been betting much better and I do enjoy the show. His interviewing skills are getting better but are still his weakest area.

But overall I do think he's getting better and the show is still quite relevant.

Gerry


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The show seems to be shifting away from what it use to be to something else. Not as entertaining, or as informative, to me but better then him trying to do his best JS impression like they did in the beginning. It's been a long time since I saw an episode, but it sort of reminds me more of the original TDS with Craig Kilborn. Sort of just a funny take on the news rather then the political statements that both Stewart and Colbert made their respective shows into. I still miss the old shows, but this new one and TNS are both entertaining enough that I still watch.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The show seems to be shifting away from what it use to be to something else. Not as entertaining, or as informative, to me but better then him trying to do his best JS impression like they did in the beginning. It's been a long time since I saw an episode, but it sort of reminds me more of the original TDS with Craig Kilborn. Sort of just a funny take on the news rather then the political statements that both Stewart and Colbert made their respective shows into. I still miss the old shows, but this new one and TNS are both entertaining enough that I still watch.


This. I still watch, but it's not must watch anymore. I think it's much lighter in tone than it used to be, and with this being an election year and with TRUMP!! it shouldn't be. They've gotten away from as much parody and more into "making fun" of the candidates. And that's just too easy. Noah hasn't really grown on me at all, and his interviewing skills consist of fawning over his famous guests and not being prepared for the more scholarly ones. I always felt JS was prepared for those types of interviews, even if he was just briefed on certain parts and didn't actually read the whole books. Noah just kind of asks obvious questions and let the guests ramble.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Trump rap was amazingly funny. Noah is definitely getting better. However, his interviews are still far and away the worst on late-night, including Fallon. The interview with Nikolaj Coster-Waldau (Jamie Lannister) was absolutely cringe-inducing. Oh my.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Trump rap was amazingly funny. Noah is definitely getting better. However, his interviews are still far and away the worst on late-night, including Fallon. *The interview with Nikolaj Coster-Waldau (Jamie Lannister) was absolutely cringe-inducing. Oh my.*


This. I half expected Noah to bow and kiss his feet. He's WAY too star struck to interview these people.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Noah just can't do the dry humor and cringe worthy responses like we loved with Jon. Jon at his best was just being in silent disbelief at GOP craziness. Noah just goofs around and laughs at himself, which is not funny or poignant.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> This. I half expected Noah to bow and kiss his feet. He's WAY too star struck to interview these people.


 It's not even that: lots of hosts fawn on the guests. Noah is just BAD. His comments don't allow for the guest to make interesting responses, his questions are stupid, he doesn't know when to move off a topic so he makes everyone uncomfortable. This whole interview was awful. First he goes on WAY too long about how handsome Nikolaj is... I mean he absolutely is but what is your guest supposed to say to that?!?! New flash: a compliment is NOT a conversation starter! You're supposed to give the compliment then ask a question, not give a compliment then wait for conversation to break out. Then they have a completely uninteresting couple of minutes on GoT. Then there's some unenlightening conversation about the U.S. election. Then Noah grills him on bad politicians in his own country, and doesn't throw him a lifeline when he's clearly struggling, but just lets him twist in the wind. Then when Nicolaj asks for help, Noah can't remember the politician's name either, then they just end the segment!!

It reminded me of Perry's "oops" moment. Horrible.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> It's not even that: lots of hosts fawn on the guests. Noah is just BAD. His comments don't allow for the guest to make interesting responses, his questions are stupid, he doesn't know when to move off a topic so he makes everyone uncomfortable. This whole interview was awful. First he goes on WAY too long about how handsome Nikolaj is... I mean he absolutely is but what is your guest supposed to say to that?!?! New flash: a compliment is NOT a conversation starter! You're supposed to give the compliment then ask a question, not give a compliment then wait for conversation to break out. Then they have a completely uninteresting couple of minutes on GoT. Then there's some unenlightening conversation about the U.S. election. Then Noah grills him on bad politicians in his own country, and doesn't throw him a lifeline when he's clearly struggling, but just lets him twist in the wind. Then when Nicolaj asks for help, Noah can't remember the politician's name either, then they just end the segment!!
> 
> It reminded me of Perry's "oops" moment. Horrible.


He also let him take over the whole interview when Nicolaj changed the topic to soccer.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Desi Lydic's NRA segment was great.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Desi Lydic's NRA segment was great.


That might have been my favorite bit in the TN era. I think the ensemble cast is really the strong point of TDS and makes up for the weakness of the host.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

And yet Samantha Bee kills on Full Frontal on TBS - 
she has shown herself to be the obvious heir to Jon Stewart. 
Comedy Central really missed the boat by NOT giving the show to her and hubby Jason Jones ...



Steveknj said:


> He also let him take over the whole interview when Nicolaj changed the topic to soccer.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I went to this past week's Full Frontal taping. It was definitely fun. In the same trip we saw John Oliver's taping and Stephen Colbert's taping (why do we still call it "taping"? There can't be any videotape actually involved anymore...) It was a great overview of "where are they now" for TDS alumni.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

/cannon shot

RIP, tribute from District Cheddar


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Did you mean to post that on a Colbert thread?

For those who've given up on TDS completely you might want to grab the episodes from the second half of last week. Very hard-hitting attacks on both Hillary and Donald on one, then on the shootings in the next. Finally we may have found a way for Trevor Noah to make a mark for himself and differentiate himself from JS. I thought both those were very good actually.

Unfortunately TN is still about the worst interviewer on any of the late night shows. So, so bad. Way worse than even Fallon. Maybe he'll get better.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Unfortunately TN is still about the worst interviewer on any of the late night shows. So, so bad. Way worse than even Fallon. Maybe he'll get better.


I wish TDS would drop the interview segment unless there's someone with something actually important to say. I probably skip 80% of TDS's interviews. It doesn't matter to me whether it was Jon Stewart, Trevor Noah or Colbert. I don't care about whatever movie, tv show, book or whatever the guest is hawking.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Did you mean to post that on a Colbert thread?


oops.. I did. I searched this subforum for "Colbert" and this was the top hit. I didn't realize this wasn't teh actual Colbert thread.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I wish TDS would drop the interview segment unless there's someone with something actually important to say. I probably skip 80% of TDS's interviews. It doesn't matter to me whether it was Jon Stewart, Trevor Noah or Colbert. I don't care about whatever movie, tv show, book or whatever the guest is hawking.


Agreed. Last Week Tonight knows this.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

This show is definitely getting better IMO. The writing is still very good. Trevor is improving. 

Jordan Klepper cracks me up. Ditto for Roy Wood, Jr. Desi Lydic's segments are usually hilarious.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> This show is definitely getting better IMO. The writing is still very good. Trevor is improving.
> 
> Jordan Klepper cracks me up. Ditto for Roy Wood, Jr.  Desi Lydic's segments are usually hilarious.


Yes, I agree. Even when Noah first started the writing was still very good but his presentation was not too good. And his interviewing skills were very poor. Now I think his presentation is much better and while his interviewing skills are still not that great but are also better. Of course he will never be as good as Jon Stewart but I still find TDS very enjoyable to watch.

Gerry


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Yes, I agree. Even when Noah first started the writing was still very good but his presentation was not too good. And his interviewing skills were very poor. Now I think his presentation is much better and while his interviewing skills are still not that great but are also better. Of course he will never be as good as Jon Stewart but I still find TDS very enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Gerry


I still watch, but still not a fan of Noah. His interviewing skills are so bad I don't even watch them anymore unless there is someone on I want to see, while JS I would watch regardless. He still feels like a fish out of water discussing American Politics, which is 99% of the show. It always feels like he's pretending to know what's actually happening and he doesn't get the nuance in a lot of the jokes written for him, so he tries to compensate by laughing at the joke. The supporting staff is excellent though and I watch for them. Their Olympic bit is great!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I still watch, but still not a fan of Noah. His interviewing skills are so bad I don't even watch them anymore unless there is someone on I want to see, while JS I would watch regardless. He still feels like a fish out of water discussing American Politics, which is 99% of the show. It always feels like he's pretending to know what's actually happening and he doesn't get the nuance in a lot of the jokes written for him, so he tries to compensate by laughing at the joke. The supporting staff is excellent though and I watch for them. Their Olympic bit is great!


Oh. Yes. A guy not born here can't get American political nuance so he must not get it. That is your issue, not his. Of all the posts in this show, this is the idea that annoys me. You can like or not like the guy but his handle on American politics is just fine. Your perception is off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh. Yes. A guy not born here can't get American political nuance so he must not get it. That is your issue, not his. Of all the posts in this show, this is the idea that annoys me. You can like or not like the guy but his handle on American politics is just fine. Your perception is off.


Not to mention that John Oliver is doing an amazing job satirizing US politics and he wasn't born here either. So being a foreigner has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh. Yes. A guy not born here can't get American political nuance so he must not get it. That is your issue, not his. Of all the posts in this show, this is the idea that annoys me. You can like or not like the guy but his handle on American politics is just fine. Your perception is off.





DevdogAZ said:


> Not to mention that John Oliver is doing an amazing job satirizing US politics and he wasn't born here either. So being a foreigner has nothing to do with it.


No, has nothing to do with him not being born here and in fact, John Oliver is doing a great job. A few differences:

1) We were introduced to Oliver on TDS and he had 5 years or so on the show to get American Politics and hone his skills.

2) The British have a special relationship with the US and politics, much different than RSA has and they "get" American politics and have been poking fun of it for years.

3) Noah was introduced to us without any of us knowing where he came from. He did a couple of spots on TDS and then he got the job. So to me, it doesn't feel like he's shown us enough for his understanding to be proven and to be trusted he knows what he's talking about.

4) He comes off as someone who's there just to make Trump jokes, because maybe, that's all he knows anything about.

Maybe it's just ME. But based on the ratings decline and various opinions I've read here and elsewhere I'm not alone.

http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/03/why-we-still-miss-jon-stewart/426840/

http://www.salon.com/2016/05/16/the...t_his_job_also_thanks_a_lot_for_donald_trump/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Noah just doesn't have the right delivery style to me. Stewart, Oliver, Bee and Colbert all have a unique way of making a joke land while also being serious at the same time. Noah never seems serious. He tells a joke and almost always giggles at it himself. It just doesn't land the same way as those other guys. Even Larry Wilmore was better at this then he is, although it took him a while to get there. Noah has been on for a year now and he's only marginally better then when he started. 

Honestly I hope that they're considering replacing him. Maybe they could give it to Mike Yard now that he's out of a job.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, Larry Wilmore is out of a job as of tomorrow night. They are cancelling his Nightly show. So, he could take over for Noah.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I like Noah's open. I think he's doing a good job and I think he gets American politics just fine: he sees exactly how absurd it is. Sometimes I think it's us (Americans) who don't get American politics :-/.

Noah is still TV's worst interviewer though. I completely disagree that he's gotten any better. Maybe I've been unlucky but none of his recent interviews that I've seen have shown any improvement IMO.

Sad to see Wilmore go. I thought his show could have been great, but he just couldn't work out the panel/guest thing and it was too much of a mess.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

connie_w said:


> Well, Larry Wilmore is out of a job as of tomorrow night. They are cancelling his Nightly show. So, he could take over for Noah.


read your comments again. that makes no sense.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Okay, this "and now, the Daily Show band" business, to cover the reposition from Trevor standing to Trevor at the desk, is already getting old. Figure out another way to stage it, please.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Okay, this "and now, the Daily Show band" business, to cover the reposition from Trevor standing to Trevor at the desk, is already getting old. Figure out another way to stage it, please.


I thought the same thing. What a stupid gimmick.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

still not a fan of Trevor standing. This isn't a "tonight show" type program. Just sit like Jon and Stephen and every other CC person has.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

trainman said:


> Okay, this "and now, the Daily Show band" business, to cover the reposition from Trevor standing to Trevor at the desk, is already getting old. Figure out another way to stage it, please.


I'm _hoping_ this is a short shtick they're doing and the 'payoff' is that early next week they'll cut over and there will actually be a band there (whoever his next musical guest is) and then they'll never do the bit again.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My guess is they're just trying to change things up and see if it helps the show. Seth Meyers has seen success since he ditched the standing monologue and starts the show behind the desk. That makes sense because his previous experience was on Weekend Update a s he's more comfortable behind the desk. Maybe the producers at TDS figured that since TN is a stand-up comic, he'd have better success delivering an opening monologue like he would in a comedy club.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was dumb the first time they did it, and then they went back to it. I wonder if he'll do it and a band will be there (and maybe they are actually GOING to introduce a house band)


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I sure hope Comedy Central doesn't think that a house band is going to fix the ills of Trevor Noah's Daily Show...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Michelle Wolf is horribly unfunny.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think Trevor Noah has been doing a great job so far this year. He seems to have grown into the role more since the Trump Administration took over.

I still miss Larry Wilmore though.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I miss Wilmore too, but I'm warming up to Noah.


cheesesteak said:


> I think Trevor Noah has been doing a great job so far this year. He seems to have grown into the role more since the Trump Administration took over.
> 
> I still miss Larry Wilmore though.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I like Trevor Noah. I had to let go that it could be Jon Stewart 2.0 (miss him so much in general!), so I enjoy it.

Also miss Larry Wilmore. I'm surprised we haven't seen him pop up somewhere yet.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Speaking of JS, where is he? I thought we're supposed to be getting some HBO stuff from him?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Wilmore will be on realtime this weekend.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Speaking of JS, where is he? I thought we're supposed to be getting some HBO stuff from him?


Last I read HBO wanted his animated show to start this Winter (1st quarter 2017), but there was no official announcement. Considering there's only about a month left and I haven't seen any ads for it on HBO, I guess it won't be starting by Spring.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

brianric said:


> I miss Wilmore too, but I'm warming up to Noah.
> 
> I miss Wilmore too, but am warming up to Noah.


You can say THAT again .... 

... no need ... you already did!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I think Trevor Noah has been doing a great job so far this year. He seems to have grown into the role more since the Trump Administration took over.
> 
> I still miss Larry Wilmore though.


Agree. Either he's more comfortable, or I'm more used to his style. I like him more now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

He's alright. Stil not great with the guests.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> He's alright. Stil not great with the guests.


I probably skip the guests 80% of the time.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jordan Klepper gets his own show at 11:30pm this fall.

I love Jordan - I'll miss his correspondent pieces on TDS. (Which have been pretty rare for a while now. Desi has been MIA lately as well. Plenty of Roy, though. He's good, too.)

Comedy Central Sets 'Daily Show' Spinoff Starring Jordan Klepper For 11:30 PM Slot


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Trevor Noah Extends Comedy Central Contract Through 2022.
Trevor Noah Extends Comedy Central Contract Through 2022


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Trevor is doing good stuff at the Daily Show. It's kinda hard NOT to be funny when Trump is the president.

Jordan Klepper got his own show and I may watch but Roy Woods Jr. is waaaaayyy funnier.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I still miss JS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Trevor is doing good stuff at the Daily Show. It's kinda hard NOT to be funny when Trump is the president.
> 
> Jordan Klepper got his own show and I may watch but Roy Woods Jr. is waaaaayyy funnier.





DUDE_NJX said:


> I still miss JS.


Still not a big Trevor fan. He's gotten better, and at least he doesn't laugh at his own jokes anymore, but there are times i still feel he's reading jokes his writers wrote for him when I know there is no way he could relate to what the joke is about since he was a kid in South Africa at the time. JS at least I felt lived the experience. Plus, I still don't think he's as good an interviewer as JS and his guests are far less controversial. I think in many respects John Oliver has taken over the role that JS used to have as someone who's newsworthy on his own volition, but still funny. I rarely ever hear someone bring up TDS as a show that's important. Much more Oliver and to some extent Bill Maher and Sam Bee. I do still watch though as he still has a good ensemble of correspondents like Roy Wood Jr, Desi Lynek and a few others.

It's also funny how they experimented with trying to change up the presentation and have ended up back doing the same presentation as JS. They went back to opening with TN sitting at his desk, the same three segment format as JS, etc. For awhile TS would stand the whole time or sometimes stand for the opening and sit for the second segment. Things like that.

So I'm slightly disappointed with him being renewed, but I suppose with his two best replacements having their own show, I could watch all three.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I like it, but I give it a 6 or 7. My favorite is Michelle Wolf. Two weeks and we get new stuff. That 11:30 slot is hard.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Huh. My wife and I both cringe whenever Wolf is on. We enjoy most of the others.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Huh. My wife and I both cringe whenever Wolf is on. We enjoy most of the others.


yeah I can't stand her.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

It was a rocky first few weeks but Noah has gotten a lot better. The bits are better and even the interviews aren't cringe-worthy anymore. He still could use a bit more polish in the interview department but then again, Jon Stewart wasn't that great at it either.

In terms of shows that I watch, here's how I would rank them.

1. Seth Meyers
2. John Oliver
3. Trevor Noah
4. Stephen Colbert
5. Sam Bee


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Still not a big Trevor fan. He's gotten better, and at least he doesn't laugh at his own jokes anymore, but there are times i still feel he's reading jokes his writers wrote for him when I know there is no way he could relate to what the joke is about since he was a kid in South Africa at the time. JS at least I felt lived the experience. Plus, I still don't think he's as good an interviewer as JS and his guests are far less controversial. I think in many respects John Oliver has taken over the role that JS used to have as someone who's newsworthy on his own volition, but still funny. I rarely ever hear someone bring up TDS as a show that's important. Much more Oliver and to some extent Bill Maher and Sam Bee. I do still watch though as he still has a good ensemble of correspondents like Roy Wood Jr, Desi Lynek and a few others.
> 
> It's also funny how they experimented with trying to change up the presentation and have ended up back doing the same presentation as JS. They went back to opening with TN sitting at his desk, the same three segment format as JS, etc. For awhile TS would stand the whole time or sometimes stand for the opening and sit for the second segment. Things like that.
> 
> So I'm slightly disappointed with him being renewed, but I suppose with his two best replacements having their own show, I could watch all three.


Enough with the foreign guy stuff. If you bothered to look into Noah and his own comedy, you'd know that he is keenly aware of American politics and history. This is YOUR bias showing, not a fact.

As for the "change in format?" Huh? He stood up a few times? Wow! Such desperate reworking of a show.

Your "complaints" are a stretch. You are trying to dislike rather than have actual issues.

I hear TDS brought up all the time, including numerous clips on Facebook and twitter as well as news media.

And yet you want to watch John Oliver live. Though he should face the same criticism you dole at at Noah. Foreign. Didn't live the American history. Hmmm.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Enough with the foreign guy stuff. If you bothered to look into Noah and his own comedy, you'd know that he is keenly aware of American politics and history. This is YOUR bias showing, not a fact.
> 
> As for the "change in format?" Huh? He stood up a few times? Wow! Such desperate reworking of a show.
> 
> ...


And of course, I'm entitled to my opinion as are you. My complaints are not a stretch. They are MY complaints. Obviously not yours. I don't follow FB or Twitter, so I wouldn't know what's said there outside of links on websites that I follow (which show lots of Oliver and very little TDS).

I have some of the same complaints about Oliver, but he's MUCH, MUCH, MUCH funnier and the show is different in it's presentation. And I do feel he has a much better grasp of American politics and he never pretends that something that happened years ago affected him the way Noah does sometimes. It's pretty obvious (TO ME) that sometimes Noah is just reading what the writers just wrote for him. You might see it differently. That's your view.

And he DID try and change things up, and he's gone back to how JS did the show. Not saying that's good or bad, it's just how it is.

I'm not TRYING to dislike. I dislike. I would prefer someone else.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't think John Oliver is funnier than Trevor Noah. He thinks he has to explain every other one of his jokes. You don't have to explain funny. Oliver just has a more expressive demeanor than Noah.

I'm on the fence with Michelle Wolf. I like her segments. They're funny. She's like a toned down, female version of Louis Black. But that voice! Ugh! Her segments would be more palatable if another non-eardrum torturing woman did them.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

logic88 said:


> It was a rocky first few weeks but Noah has gotten a lot better. The bits are better and even the interviews aren't cringe-worthy anymore. He still could use a bit more polish in the interview department but then again, Jon Stewart wasn't that great at it either.
> 
> In terms of shows that I watch, here's how I would rank them.
> 
> ...


mine would be:

Oliver
Colbert
Bee
Noah

don't watch Meyers


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't think John Oliver is funnier than Trevor Noah. He thinks he has to explain every other one of his jokes. You don't have to explain funny. Oliver just has a more expressive demeanor than Noah.


They're about on par (IMO). I have likes and dislikes for both.

Oliver overuses the "talking to the display graphic" bit too much, IMO. It was funny the first few times, now I don't even chuckle.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

logic88 said:


> They're about on par (IMO). I have likes and dislikes for both.
> 
> Oliver overuses the "talking to the display graphic" bit too much, IMO. It was funny the first few times, now I don't even chuckle.


Oliver's in depth features are what set him apart. Samantha Bee does the same type of thing but I think Oliver's are more impactful.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Oliver's in depth features are what set him apart. Samantha Bee does the same type of thing but I think Oliver's are more impactful.


Yes, the deep dives are nice and very different from what TDS does.

But humor-wise, I find both shows about the same.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like Michelle Wolf, but I totally get why she is polarizing (except for maybe cheeseteak). Evidently she's only 32 years old... I would've guessed older.

I agree that Noah has gotten better over the last several months. His Trump voice needs work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Noah is ok, but he's still terrible at the interview portion of the show. JS always had good banter with the guests, Noah just feels stiff and like he's reading from cue cards the whole time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Noah is ok, but he's still terrible at the interview portion of the show. JS always had good banter with the guests, Noah just feels stiff and like he's reading from cue cards the whole time.


He still fawns over the guests he's really into, and a lot of his guests lately seem to be hip-hop artists, so, since I'm not a fan, I skip them. I used to get the feeling that JS at least skimmed part of the books his guests were plugging (although I'm sure he was given talking points by staffers), where I get the feeling Noah, hasn't read any of them and just sticks to the talking points, which leads to lack of banter or counterpoints. He also has VERY few guests who he disagrees with. JS's best guests were those from the opposition that he would have great discussions with. His interviews with O'Reilly were classic.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> He still fawns over the guests he's really into


I think Jon Stewart suffered from the same problem with guests that he liked. Lots of fluff and softball questions with no pushback.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Noah is ok, but he's still terrible at the interview portion of the show. JS always had good banter with the guests, Noah just feels stiff and like he's reading from cue cards the whole time.


True, but JS had like 20 years experience in entertainment before he got TDS


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Oliver's in depth features are what set him apart. Samantha Bee does the same type of thing but I think Oliver's are more impactful.


That's the difference between a daily show and a weekly show, no? CBS Evening News vs. 60 Minutes. But you also have to be funny. Tough stuff.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Noah is pretty funny when doing standup, but he just doesn't seem to have the same wit and banter that made JS so great. It still feels like a lot of his jokes are written by someone else and he doesn't always get the punchline himself.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Noah is pretty funny when doing standup, but he just doesn't seem to have the same wit and banter that made JS so great. It still feels like a lot of his jokes are written by someone else and he doesn't always get the punchline himself.


Exactly the point I've been trying to make. I think it's most of the same writers that JS had actually.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Episode OAD 10/17/2017 - 

They are in Chicago this week. Watching last night's ep and the Ronnie Chang segment about the Chicago pizza that ended up in a Shawshank Redemption bit with Morgan Freeman's voice was pretty funny.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I might be a little p.o.'d if I were from Chicago. The two shows so far have centered on Chicago's murder rate and hate for deep dish pizza.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I might be a little p.o.'d if I were from Chicago. The two shows so far have centered on Chicago's murder rate and hate for deep dish pizza.


Yeah, that thought occurred to me But the peeps there seem to be taking it in stride for the comedy that they are probably used to. If it were me, I know I would.

Heck, I live where there are legal brothels not far away and have been told all kinds of stuff about what lowlifes we must be. So what.  But then, unless somebody is actually setting out to hurt me I don't take offense. Words of hatred and/or bigotry - that's a whole other deal.  Then it's ON like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I might be a little p.o.'d if I were from Chicago. The two shows so far have centered on Chicago's murder rate and hate for deep dish pizza.





sharkster said:


> Yeah, that thought occurred to me But the peeps there seem to be taking it in stride for the comedy that they are probably used to. If it were me, I know I would.
> 
> Heck, I live where there are legal brothels not far away and have been told all kinds of stuff about what lowlifes we must be. So what.  But then, unless somebody is actually setting out to hurt me I don't take offense. Words of hatred and/or bigotry - that's a whole other deal.  Then it's ON like Donkey Kong.


You have to be able to laugh at yourself sometime. There's far too little of that these days.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm not from either of thee places, but I've seen that this is a pizza thing between NY and Chicago for a while. It always seems to be all in good fun. I think for a guy who lives in NY coming to Chicago to do a show it's kind of expected that they do the pizza thing. No harm, no foul.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Jon Stewart on Trump eating pizza (with a fork) is one of the funniest segments in the show's history.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

nickels said:


> Jon Stewart on Trump eating pizza (with a fork) is one of the funniest segments in the show's history.


OMG, I had forgotten about that bit. That was hilarious.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

So far I'm liking the Chicago episodes.

It's too bad that they don't air the extended versions though as those are more interesting. Especially the segment with Arne Duncan. That one got chopped up pretty bad.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hasan Minhaj on last night's episode! I'm just obsessed with him. I enjoyed his segment and Ronny Chieng's (sorry I spelled his name wrong the other day) segments the best for the week.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I might be a little p.o.'d if I were from Chicago. The two shows so far have centered on Chicago's murder rate and hate for deep dish pizza.


It seems you missed the point of those pieces.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Trevor Noah has progressed a lot as an interviewer. He still has some clunkers from time to time but last night's extended interview with Jonah Goldberg was very good, IMO. Noah obviously came prepared and was a good foil to Goldberg, who was also very personable even though I often disagree with his conservative stances.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

logic88 said:


> Trevor Noah has progressed a lot as an interviewer. He still has some clunkers from time to time but last night's extended interview with Jonah Goldberg was very good, IMO. Noah obviously came prepared and was a good foil to Goldberg, who was also very personable even though I often disagree with his conservative stances.


He also still laughs at his own jokes, and I still get the feeling sometimes that he's reading the jokes that the writers presented to him rather than make them his own. He definitely seems a bit more connected to US politics than he used to. As for his interview skills, he's gone from absolutely horrible to adequate. I guess that's progress. The thing that makes me sad is that Sam Bee and John Oliver are just much better doing what Trevor does and they left before they had the opportunity to host this show. TN has always felt like a 3rd choice for me. I still watch. I think the supporting cast is as good as it's ever been and in many cases outshine Trevor.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Oh, BTW...Christina Hendricks. I really don't know what to say? She looked..ummm...different than she does on Good Girls


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> He also still laughs at his own jokes, and I still get the feeling sometimes that he's reading the jokes that the writers presented to him rather than make them his own. He definitely seems a bit more connected to US politics than he used to. As for his interview skills, he's gone from absolutely horrible to adequate. I guess that's progress. The thing that makes me sad is that Sam Bee and John Oliver are just much better doing what Trevor does and they left before they had the opportunity to host this show. TN has always felt like a 3rd choice for me. I still watch. I think the supporting cast is as good as it's ever been and in many cases outshine Trevor.


I think Noah didn't have as much experience as Bee and Oliver so his show had some issues at the beginning but now I think each show has their own strengths and weaknesses. For example, I like Oliver's deep dives but I don't find a lot of his silly stunts (e.g. buying Crowe's jockstrap) or segments (e.g. all those bits about anchors saying stupid things) all that amusing. Noah brings a different perspective (more PoCs) to the comedy news format and I appreciate that.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

His interview with Tracy Morgan was a train wreck.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Oh, BTW...Christina Hendricks. I really don't know what to say? She looked..ummm...different than she does on Good Girls


It's the cold air blowing from her right side. It looked like they kept lowering the thermostat as the interview went on.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> His interview with Tracy Morgan was a train wreck.


I think everybody's interview with Tracy Morgan becomes a train wreck. I was surprised but not surprised that Trevor had no idea who David Dinkins was.

Noah is light years better than he was at the beginning. Experience has helped a lot but a Donald Trump presidency is the gift that keeps on giving for all late night talk show hosts.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> As for his interview skills, he's gone from absolutely horrible to adequate. I guess that's progress. The thing that makes me sad is that Sam Bee and John Oliver are just much better doing what Trevor does and they left before they had the opportunity to host this show.


But Samantha Bee only does joke interviews and I don't think John Oliver ever interviews anybody. Maybe he occasionally does but they aren't noteworthy enough for me to remember. I find Sam Bee's interviews to mostly be useless because they're all about her. Oliver's and Bee's big advantage over TDS and Noah is that they do weekly shows that allow them to do deeply researched dives into subjects while TDS can only superficially report on them.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> But Samantha Bee only does joke interviews and I don't think John Oliver ever interviews anybody. Maybe he occasionally does but they aren't noteworthy enough for me to remember.


Two immediately come to mind: Edward Snowden, Dalai Lama.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Two immediately come to mind: Edward Snowden, Dalai Lama.


Highly edited interviews that were more like 60 Minutes pieces than a live interview a la the Tonight Show as The Daily Show is. Apples and oranges. The shows are completely different in tone and scope and production.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Highly edited interviews that were more like 60 Minutes pieces than a live interview a la the Tonight Show as The Daily Show is. Apples and oranges. The shows are completely different in tone and scope and production.


No one said they're the same. The interviews, though, are no less "live" than TDS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> But Samantha Bee only does joke interviews and I don't think John Oliver ever interviews anybody. Maybe he occasionally does but they aren't noteworthy enough for me to remember. I find Sam Bee's interviews to mostly be useless because they're all about her. Oliver's and Bee's big advantage over TDS and Noah is that they do weekly shows that allow them to do deeply researched dives into subjects while TDS can only superficially report on them.


All true. My point wasn't about their interviewing skills per se (although i do recall Oliver being pretty good at it when he subbed for JS), but I just feel they are just better at this than TN. After whatever it is...2 years? That TN has TDS, he still doesn't feel like the right fit to me. Of course, having Trump and his cronies have made his (and the other's) job so much easier


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> No one said they're the same. The interviews, though, are no less "live" than TDS.


Didn't say anyone said they were the same. Just chiming in on the comparisons and analysis.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> All true. My point wasn't about their interviewing skills per se (although i do recall Oliver being pretty good at it when he subbed for JS), but I just feel they are just better at this than TN. After whatever it is...2 years? That TN has TDS, he still doesn't feel like the right fit to me. Of course, having Trump and his cronies have made his (and the other's) job so much easier


He never will to you. That is clear. Your initial premise on his background was faulty and you still feel that way.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> He never will to you. That is clear. *Your initial premise on his background was faulty and you still feel that way.*


Nope. And you really should stop making definitive statements on someone's opinion that is not your own. Realize we are all entitled to our "faulty" opinions.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> But Samantha Bee only does joke interviews


Yeah, I was just watching this week's Full Frontal and I'm not sure what the purpose of the interview with Bharara was. It wasn't very informative and it also wasn't very funny either.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

It looked like the point was to make him feel uncomfortable. Felt bad for the guy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> It looked like the point was to make him feel uncomfortable. Felt bad for the guy.


I ldon't understand why anyone would allow themselves to be interviewed by Samantha on Full Frontal since the purpose of the interview isn't to inform the audience. The interviewee is just there to be a straight man for her jokes. I usually skip at least 75% of TDS's interview segments since they are usually just part of a publicity tour for someone who is selling a movie, tv show, album but even those interviews are informative for the public. They might also be fun but they're not making fun of the subject. And it's not just TN's interviews that I skip. I also skipped a lot of Jon Stewart's interview segments for the same reason. I'll usually watch when "important" people are there to talk about something "important"


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

cheesesteak said:


> I ldon't understand why anyone would allow themselves to be interviewed by Samantha on Full Frontal since the purpose of the interview isn't to inform the audience. The interviewee is just there to be a straight man for her jokes.


Now that you mention it, has TDS moved away from this technique? Their correspondents in the field used to utilize this technique a lot, but I can't recall seeing it much recently.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Now that you mention it, has TDS moved away from this technique? Their correspondents in the field used to utilize this technique a lot, but I can't recall seeing it much recently.


They still do it from time to time. Jordan Kelpper before he left used that technique. Roy Wood jr. and Desi Lynack do too. But not usually with everyday types who are partisan one way (mostly) or the other.

BTW, I didn't realize that Michelle Wolf had left TDS until they mentioned it last night (and obviously there's a lot of controversy around her now).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> BTW, I didn't realize that Michelle Wolf had left TDS until they mentioned it last night (and obviously there's a lot of controversy around her now).


I could swear she was on not too long ago, but maybe that was a "best of" episode. Personally I also found her voice annoying and didn't find her particularly funny.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still watch sporadically. The first two segments have gotten better, but man he is still terrible with the interview portion. It feels so forced and like he's just reading questions off a card. He rarely has any chemistry or banter with the guest. One thing Jon Stewart was good at was making an interview with even a boring guest funny. Trevor can't seem to get the hang of that part.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I still watch sporadically. The first two segments have gotten better, but man he is still terrible with the interview portion. It feels so forced and like he's just reading questions off a card. He rarely has any chemistry or banter with the guest. One thing Jon Stewart was good at was making an interview with even a boring guest funny. Trevor can't seem to get the hang of that part.


The interview portion, if you have notice are mostly people in his wheelhouse now. There's at least one hip-hop/rapper on every week. One civil rights activist also. The rest, seem to be actors and comedians. JS would often have people who wrote controversial books or have different opinions than he did. I think JS liked those type of interviews the best as he often got very engaged in those discussions. At least twice a week now I just skip the interview portion. I'm not at all into hip-hop and others I just don't care about the topic. I watch JS' interviews almost every night.

I think the first two segments are generally fine, but it's still WAY too Trump heavy (I suppose that JS would be that way too). I like how he as incorporated some, I'm African, so some of this is a bit odd for me, instead of always acting like he understands every nuance of the American political landscape. I think that works much better for him. As has always been, TDS brings in top notch young talent to the segments, and that's the best part of the show. Roy Wood, Jr, Ronnie Change, Desi Lynac all make me crack up. They are REALLY good. And of course he still has the Back in Black segment with Lewis Black that I've loved for years. I wish they would just decide on how they open the show. He's sat at the desk like JS, walked in from behind the curtain like Johnny Carson, stood at a different spot THEN walked to the desk, and even has done his monologue standing.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I skip about 85% of the interview segments on Trevor Noah's Daily Show. I skipped about 80% of the interview segments on Jon Stewart's Daily Show. I very rarely make it past the two opening monologue segments on Colbert's Late Show. I'll stick around for the interviews if the guest is plugging a book that seems relevant or interesting. Most of the time though, it's just an actor promoting his or her tv show or movie or a musical guest I've never heard of nor have any interest in listening to. Frankly, I wish Colbert would scrap most of his pop music guests and just let Jon Battiste and his great band cut loose on tv a couple of times a week.

I never thought Jon Stewart was a great interviewer. He usually seemed to have had his mind made up beforehand and just badgered the interviewee if his or her opinion differed.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I gradually lost interest in the show and stopped watching last month.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I used to stay up for the late night shows but I have lost interest in the overly politicized monologues. They were amusing at first, but it's just too much. There's no more escaping from Trump ... social media Trump, news media Trump ... late night talk shows used to be that escape, but no more. It all sounds like the host is scolding Trump directly, and has lost the humor.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I still watch TDS regularly. I usually skip most interviews for all of the talk shows.

My rankings (for the 5 shows that I watch):

1. Noah, Oliver, Meyers
2. Colbert
3. Bee


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> There's at least one hip-hop/rapper on every week. One civil rights activist also. The rest, seem to be actors and comedians.


Scanning the episodes for 2018, there is a pretty good mix of entertainers, politicians, journalists, activists...all year only 6 that you could even call hip-hop/rap, although 4 of those, through the last one, were between July 17 and August 8, so it may have seemed like a lot for a stretch.
Actors and comedians are certainly the bulk. I'm sure they're easy to book while promoting stuff...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Trevor is a pretty good host. The writing on the show has always been great, so even when Trevor was getting acclimated the show was still worth watching.

I hardly ever watch the interview segments, and never really did with Jon Stewart, either.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I watch the first 20 minutes regularly and enjoy it immensely.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

How much does Trevor Noah make?

https://www.sfgate.com/realestate/a...-Trevor-Noah-Reportedly-Picks-Up-13518643.php



> "The Daily Show" host *Trevor Noah* has reportedly picked up a West Coast property for the jaw-dropping sum of $20.5 million, according to real estate site Yolanda's Little Black Book. The buyer's name remains shielded behind a trust, property records show.





> Noah made headlines in 2017 for snapping up a $10 million penthouse in Midtown Manhattan. It has three bedrooms, two baths, and a 29-foot-long living and dining room.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

logic88 said:


> How much does Trevor Noah make?


I guess it makes sense for rich people to be bi-coastal but I'd just have a relatively small apartment on the west coast if I lived and worked on the east coast.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If he makes enough to cover the debt service without it impacting his day-to-day life, then maybe he just decided it's a good investment.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> I guess it makes sense for rich people to be bi-coastal but I'd just have a relatively small apartment on the west coast if I lived and worked on the east coast.


Yep, if you are a city-type.

If I was wealthy and needed to work in NY, this is exactly what I'd do. I'd buy a home on a relatively large lot, where the weather is great (most of the time), and close enough to activities.

Edit: I said "wealthy" (not rich). I would have to be convinced that having mortgage payments like that made sense. I don't like any personal debt. Maybe he is exploiting business loopholes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The interwebs say he is worth $13 million and makes $4 million a year from the Daily Show.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I wonder what kind of interest rate (& monthly payments) you get on a $20M mortgage?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

> The gated abode features glass walls that open, allowing indoor-outdoor living. The interiors boast 24-foot-high ceilings, and a great room with a bar and fireplace. The chef's kitchen features dual marble islands, Miele appliances, and a climate-controlled wine room.
> 
> Upscale amenities include a cigar room, den with fireplace, formal dining room with weeping wall, home theater, staff quarters, butler's kitchen, cabana room, and a three-car display garage.
> 
> ...


Wow! A great room with a bar and a fireplace! 

That indoor/outdoor master bedroom looks pretty cool at first, but I'm not sure how well it works in reality, unless there are screens. I like to keep nature outside.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

logic88 said:


> I wonder what kind of interest rate (& monthly payments) you get on a $20M mortgage?


Standard rates would put it at around $100,000 a month, so he can afford it. But do you get a better or worse rate for that level of mortgage?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Standard rates would put it at around $100,000 a month, so he can afford it. But do you get a better or worse rate for that level of mortgage?


If he makes $4 million a year and maybe takes home $2 million, that's $167, 000 per month. $100,000 is a huge chunk of that especially when he has to pay for his New York home. I pulled my numbers out of thin air so I doubt if they're accurate but he must be able to afford it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looks like, as of this week, 36 minutes is the new official run time for "TDS" (up from 31) -- after it had already been running that long for about a month.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> If he makes $4 million a year and maybe takes home $2 million, that's $167, 000 per month. $100,000 is a huge chunk of that especially when he has to pay for his New York home. I pulled my numbers out of thin air so I doubt if they're accurate but he must be able to afford it.


Poor guy only has $67,000 a month to spend outside of housing?

(Yes, I know he has another home but what does he need beyond his homes? He probably gets fed on the set and his clothes are either provided or are a business expense plus he still writes and does stand up shows and other forms of income.)


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> Poor guy only has $67,000 a month to spend outside of housing?
> 
> (Yes, I know he has another home but what does he need beyond his homes? He probably gets fed on the set and his clothes are either provided or are a business expense plus he still writes and does stand up shows and other forms of income.)


He takes care of his grandmother and only God knows how many others.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

People in the bizz also have these properties that they can rent out to productions as well.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Beryl said:


> He takes care of his grandmother and only God knows how many others.


I'm actually surprised that he hasn't taken better care of his family back in South Africa.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Social Security takes better care of my grandmother than he does of his, from what I've seen.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Social Security takes better care of my grandmother than he does of his, from what I've seen.


For what I've seen, she lives a little better than the rest in her neighborhood but I agree, it appears depressed. I wouldn't want my grandmother in that situation.

You really don't know what is going on with his grandma. There are some seniors who refuse to move. You can't force them. That might be the case here. The only solution is to help them with basic comforts but anything more makes them a target.

Not really my business though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How do people know what his grandmother's situation is and how much help TN is providing?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> How do people know what his grandmother's situation is and how much help TN is providing?


We don't actually know - just what they chose to show on the recent episode when Trevor was back in South Africa to host some charity event and TDS was mostly him at the house where he grew up chatting with his grandmother.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> We don't actually know - just what they chose to show on the recent episode when Trevor was back in South Africa to host some charity event and TDS was mostly him at the house where he grew up chatting with his grandmother.







Yeah, it might be a setup so it's not clear how she actually lives but the fact that she didn't have a generator for when the lights goes out seem like an odd problem for the grandma to have. Especially when the grandson has purchased at least $30M of housing.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It is weird. However, if she doesn't want to move then buying her lots of nice things is probably not a great idea. They could make her a target and unsafe. It does seem like he could do more, but it's hard to know the real situation. She definitely seems like she has her own thoughts on how things should be.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

While's it's true that she doesn't want to be a target because of having nice things but at the same time, Noah mentions in the segment that he has to buy her a generator.

Why the heck didn't he do so previously?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

logic88 said:


> While's it's true that she doesn't want to be a target because of having nice things but at the same time, Noah mentions in the segment that he has to buy her a generator.
> 
> Why the heck didn't he do so previously?


Seems like he's been gone for quite a while. If she hadn't mentioned the power was unreliable he might not have thought about it.
Or it was all just a bit for the show <shrug>


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Seems like he's been gone for quite a while. If she hadn't mentioned the power was unreliable he might not have thought about it.
> Or it was all just a bit for the show <shrug>


I toured Johannesburg, South Africa a few years ago and was told the power (and pretty much most government services) wasn't reliable even in the nice areas of Soweto. I'm sure it's gotten worse since then.

Based on the house it looks like Trevor's grandma is likely middle income. She's definitely not low income as she wasn't living in a shantytown home and even had a garage.

A family of 4 making $34,000 a year would be considered upper middle class in South Africa (How much money you need to be middle class in South Africa). Trevor's grandmother looked to be living alone so that would mean if Trevor sent her about $8,500 a year she could live comfortably on just that, especially if she had no debt.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

OT but does anyone else have issues with sound on "TDS?" Seems like I have to turn the sound waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up when I watch "TDS" and when I hit "escape" to get back to "live TV" IT'S SO LOUD! 
Anyone? Just me?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Regina said:


> OT but does anyone else have issues with sound on "TDS?" Seems like I have to turn the sound waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up when I watch "TDS" and when I hit "escape" to get back to "live TV" IT'S SO LOUD!
> Anyone? Just me?


Don't know what you mean by hitting "escape" but I have no problem with sound when watching TDS.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

brianric said:


> Don't know what you mean by hitting "escape" but I have no problem with sound when watching TDS.


I mean when I hit the "escape" button on my remote to resume "live tv" and stop watching The Daily Show on my DVR...BTW it happens on all 3 of my DVRs...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I have no sound problems with TDS.

My only "problem" with the TDS is that I don't find CP Time with Roy Wood Jr. to be funny at all. Which is weird because Roy cracks me up with everything else he does on the show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I have no sound problems with TDS.
> 
> My only "problem" with the TDS is that I don't find CP Time with Roy Wood Jr. to be funny at all. Which is weird because Roy cracks me up with everything else he does on the show.


No problem with sound either.

So, I've noticed they have now expanded the show another few minutes and TN monologue goes on and on and on now. Really, it's become the same tired Trump jokes, him using a silly voice to "imitate" one person or another. It's really starting to get old. And lately the only two people who are on the show consistently are Roy Wood and Jubuki "something". You hardly ever see Desi Lydic, Ronnie Chieng, Michael Kosta and so on. I have almost no interest in his guests anymore. For awhile, I thought the show was actually getting better. He was relying more on his "News Team" which I found funny. Now, they've seem to cut back a lot on that. It's really become the Trevor Noah show. Yeah, JS had a lot of shows where he didn't have a correspondent, but, I just thought he handled that much better. TN, to me, needs his supporting cast, or his stuff gets tired.

I love political satire, so I stay, but I'm at the point where a lot of nights, I just find something else to watch.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I have no sound problems with TDS.
> 
> My only "problem" with the TDS is that I don't find CP Time with Roy Wood Jr. to be funny at all. Which is weird because Roy cracks me up with everything else he does on the show.


As to RW Jr - Yes! I was thinking this during the last couple of times he's had that segment. I also like him, generally, but not CP Time.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> No problem with sound either.
> 
> So, I've noticed they have now expanded the show another few minutes and TN monologue goes on and on and on now. Really, it's become the same tired Trump jokes, him using a silly voice to "imitate" one person or another. It's really starting to get old. And lately the only two people who are on the show consistently are Roy Wood and Jubuki "something". You hardly ever see Desi Lydic, Ronnie Chieng, Michael Kosta and so on. I have almost no interest in his guests anymore. For awhile, I thought the show was actually getting better. He was relying more on his "News Team" which I found funny. Now, they've seem to cut back a lot on that. It's really become the Trevor Noah show. Yeah, JS had a lot of shows where he didn't have a correspondent, but, I just thought he handled that much better. TN, to me, needs his supporting cast, or his stuff gets tired.
> 
> I love political satire, so I stay, but I'm at the point where a lot of nights, I just find something else to watch.


My assumption is that in Black History Month, they had a lot of African American related skits and guests. As far as the Trump jokes, they've been centering on him since he's been elected. Nothing new there. I also watch Colbert every night and 90% of his monologue is Trump related too. And I fast forward through 85% of Colbert's guest interviews too. Speaking of Colbert, I know I'm old and unhip now but at some point I should be able to to recognize at least one of the musical acts at the end of his show. Speaking of musical acts, TDS show recently had a performance by Gary Clark Jr, who I normally love, but that song sounded terrible.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Last night's The Daily Show segment on Bernie Sanders' old community access tv show was comedy gold.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Last night's The Daily Show segment on Bernie Sanders' old community access tv show was comedy gold.


That was REALLY funny. It's funny that at 46 he looks almost exactly how he does now, with slightly more hair


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> That was REALLY funny. It's funny that at 46 he looks almost exactly how he does now, with slightly more hair


I was surprised by that, too. He looked pretty much the same and sounded exactly the same. I don't even look the same as I did at 46 and I'm nowhere near as old as he. But then, I always looked younger than my age and it seems clear that he must have always looked older than his age.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I was surprised by that, too. He looked pretty much the same and sounded exactly the same. I don't even look the same as I did at 46 and I'm nowhere near as old as he. But then, I always looked younger than my age and it seems clear that he must have always looked older than his age.


And he sounded even MORE like Larry David when he was younger.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've been watching this week's clip shows. The shows consist of previously broadcast segments from episodes from earlier this year. What I noticed is that Trevor Noah seems to have worn a dark suit, white shirt and a dark tie every night this whole year. Maybe he's rotated similarly looking black, dark blue and dark gray suits but they all look like black suits to me at 5:30 am when I watch. At first, I thought that maybe there was some computer graphics trickery going on where they made it seem like he was live and the clips were canned but I remember most of the segments. It just seemed weird.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Thank you Trevor. Class act.

NY Daily News - We are currently unavailable in your region


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> Thank you Trevor. Class act.
> 
> NY Daily News - We are currently unavailable in your region


Good for Trevor. In some respects the show is better than ever during this time, where he doesn't have to pander to the audience which I always thought was one of his weaker attributes. I'm really enjoying his social distancing effort and what his cast is doing during this time. Desi Lydik and Michael Costa have been hysterical. I've never liked Noah's interview segment, and he's taken to just interviewing people involved in causes he's passionate about and a few hollywood projects he's touting so I generally fast forward through that part (his interviews have been extended and get quite boring after awhile from what I've seen.

I still think it would have been fun watching John Stewart's take on Trump this whole time, but that ship has sailed.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Full-page ad from today's L.A. Times (and I hear that it also ran in the New York Times and Washington Post). It's surprising to see an ad for a TV show in the L.A. Times right now that isn't a "for your consideration" Emmy ad -- this one doesn't even include the words "The Daily Show."

I assume there will be a segment on the show tonight that ties in with this ad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

returning tonight. Actually in my to do list!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437559220908478467


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The studio that they've used from just about the beginning is gone; they're now in ViacomCBS's HQ in Times Square. The live audience is still gone, and appears to be gone for good.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The studio that they've used from just about the beginning is gone; they're now in ViacomCBS's HQ in Times Square. The live audience is still gone, and appears to be gone for good.


I thought TDS with Trevor worked best when he got away from the studio audience. I know as a comedian who regularly tours, that sound strange, but his show improved a lot during the pandemic. That said, moving to this studio really didn't change the dynamic much at all, except he's outta the house. He said that there would be HUGE changes, but really, it's the same show, done the same way, from a different location. The ONLY real difference was that he had Roy in the studio with him, instead of via video chat. That is at least is good. I'm fine with this "new" setup, which really isn't all that new.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The live audience is still gone, and appears to be gone for good.


Trevor did say something during the Fauci interview about "when we can do this in front of people again," or words to that effect.

I thought I had read that the show was being expanded to a full hour, but maybe that's still to come.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

When they went on hiatus, Noah said they were going to take a step back and rethink. He didn’t say there would necessarily be major changes. I took it as he just needed a break. During Covid, the show has been even more a one man show than ever even with contributions from the others.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I was ok with no audience when he was in his apartment but I think I'd like for him to have an audience now that he's in a studio although there really isn't much that changed from the apartment show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I was ok with no audience when he was in his apartment but I think I'd like for him to have an audience now that he's in a studio although there really isn't much that changed from the apartment show.


It kind of feels like a waste, having him in the studio with no audience. I did notice though, that they designed his set to look like he's sitting in a den or family room rather than the old way where he's standing and then sitting facing the audience. So that's fine. I like the improvements in the opening credits where they show who his guest is going to me and they talk about a little of what content will be on. Now, if there's a guest I have no desire to watch (like last nights) I'll know up front. If one of the bits he's doing has one of his cast that I'm not crazy about, I can skip too.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I much prefer the no-audience version (I think I've made this clear already ) but to me having him in the studio wasn't quite as "tight" as when he was in the apartment. The asides etc. just didn't have the same punch: the camera was further away and it didn't seem to work quite as well. But I'm sure they'll work it out.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

His format does better without an audience. There’s no way to do those cuts back and forth between himself if you have an audience making noise in the background. 

John Oliver just went back into a studio with an audience and he’s constantly having to talk over them when he does his jokes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Oliver’s audience seemed, I don’t know, sweetened?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'll be a voice of dissent,
After his summer sabbatical i feel he's lost his mojo now that he's back in the studio it just seems "off"
I know it's only been a few days, but I'm finding myself bored by his delivery and approach, and the Nicki Minaj piece really did not work for me and soured me for the week, that was not up to his standards and far too apologetic.

I'll keep watching to see if it picks back up.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd like to have a word with his set's designer(s). Why the hell is there a bunch of grass on the wall? It makes no sense. Even if it's green carpeting, why is there carpeting on the wall?

The Desi Lydic piece on women and childbirth through the ages was enlightening. I again wondered why women let men rule their lives.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought last night's entire show was a keeper. The opening bit with the drummer was funny. The news segment was funny. The Trinidadian Health Minister was entertaining. Desi's Fox News segment was funny. The Levar Burton interview was very good. But the hands down winner was the Trinidadian "flat tire" guy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought last night's entire show was a keeper. The opening bit with the drummer was funny. The news segment was funny. The Trinidadian Health Minister was entertaining. Desi's Fox News segment was funny. The Levar Burton interview was very good. But the hands down winner was the Trinidadian "flat tire" guy.


Really? I was disappointed. The drummer bit got old VERY quickly, pretty much after the first extended drum roll. It had the "I think I'll invite my buddy on the show" feel to it. I did enjoy the Trinidadian "Dr. Fauci" he was cool (and I loved the person of Indian heritage having the Caribbean accent, that was way cool). Desi's bit was funny, and I love when she has her "I watched Fox News" for 15 hours" bits and she goes wacko. One problem with that is that the transition to it had me thinking it was a commercial and I almost FF past it. Roy Wood Jr. has a commercial that looks like a bit from the show, but it's an ad. This obviously wasn't that. And lastly I found LaVar's interview REALLY boring. I watched simply to see what he said about Jeopardy, but they barely touched the subject. I already knew about his love of reading and his connection to reading programs from articles and other interviews. It just felt like there was nothing new here except him shilling his new Podcast.

I also loved the segment where they showed all these news anchors talking about the Minaj controversy and one called it something like NikkiMinajCousinsFriendSwollenTesticals-Gate. That cracked me up.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

They really shouldn't show segments like Desi's Fox News sketch last night right after Trevor throws it to a commercial break. I actually fast forwarded through the fist 15-20 seconds of it before I realized that it wasn't a commercial. Last night was actually the first Levar Burton interview I've ever seen or at least the first one I can remember. That's why I found it interesting.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Does anyone else think Trevor’s new set looks like he’s standing on a green screen?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It does look fake. But multiple angles show it is real. Especially the conversations with his drummer and Burton.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Guide data is completely messed up. Monday’s episode said it was first aired next week. Tomorrow’s says July. But episode numbers are right.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Jordan Klepper deserves an award for exposing the outright stupidity of certain people.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Jordan Klepper deserves an award for exposing the outright stupidity of certain people.


Jordan Klepper's bits are the single best thing on TDS right now. He just has a great way of showing them for the fools they are, without actually calling them out.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Another week down, and once again last night I was watching and thinking "I'm just not enjoying this"
To me it feels like he's completely changed the way he presents from both before Covid and then in his home and it's not working for me.

One change I've noticed is he's slowing down at times to explain concepts that aren't that complicated, it's almost as if someone said "you're losing viewers with all this intelligent stuff, slow down and give them some help" In that way it truly is the reverse of Jon Stewart's Daily Show.

I know not everyone feels this way, but I keep hoping he gets his groove back, but this new version of TDS is one I'm about to stop watching, and I'm saddened by that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Another week down, and once again last night I was watching and thinking "I'm just not enjoying this"
> To me it feels like he's completely changed the way he presents from both before Covid and then in his home and it's not working for me.
> 
> One change I've noticed is he's slowing down at times to explain concepts that aren't that complicated, it's almost as if someone said "you're losing viewers with all this intelligent stuff, slow down and give them some help" In that way it truly is the reverse of Jon Stewart's Daily Show.
> ...


I have always thought his show worked best when he was at home and more relaxed, and didn't have to pander to any type of audience. I know there's no studio audience now either, but it feels a little different I agree. Maybe it's because there are real people watching what he's doing (directors, camera people and so forth), or maybe being out in a setting that's different he feels he can do some different things? I'm not sure. He also needs to lose the bit at the beginning where he's talking to someone off screen. It's annoying and it feels like you came in during the middle of a conversation you weren't part of. And it's not original. Chevy Chase did the same thing during the early years of SNL during WU where he was talking to someone on the phone when he came on camera and then just remembered he was on camera. Trevor doing it actually feels a bit rude. He also did those two shows where he had first a drummer and then a guitarist riffing off his comments, that I think HE thought was a cool bit, but it wasn't. I also still thinks he has to play off his cast more. He's got a really great group of players and they need to be seen more. JS used his well, and obviously many of them have become stars in their own right. I think TN has gotten much much better over time, but I still think it's only about 80% as good as it was with Jon. But the best parts are always the bits with Klepper or Roy Wood Jr. or Desi, or Ronny Chiang.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm still ok with it. At least he doesn't drag gags out seemingly endlessly like John Oliver who stretched that unfunny lobster sex bit out far, far, far longer than was necessary or worthwhile. But Oliver continually wins Emmys so what do I know.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm still ok with it. At least he doesn't drag gags out seemingly endlessly like John Oliver who stretched that unfunny lobster sex bit out far, far, far longer than was necessary or worthwhile. But Oliver continually wins Emmys so what do I know.


Oliver is on HBO, Noah and basic cable. Being on HBO makes it much more trendy. And I fully expect that Jon Stewart will win it next year for his new Apple series, because, well streaming is even more trendy than premium cable (though HBO Max streams too). If you look at the history of the Emmys, this his how it's always been, the new mediums of the day always seem to get preference over traditional media.

When Oliver is on (and he's been more "on" over the last couple of weeks) I think his show is really funny, but it's different than TDS, because TDS has a repertoire company while JO does it alone for the most part. And TN's players are better than TN.


----------

